# ISIS Colchester : Part 42



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Rachel x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Oh oh oh....me first!!  knew that there had to be an advantage to getting up for work on a bank holiday!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - dont work too hard!

Saw the new thread and thought hee hee no one else will be up.  Will have to be quicker next time


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs/Cath - your both nuts   such competition to be first to post on the board  

Tricksy - thanks for your pm, I wont be there weds though hun   - wishing you love and luck for this cycle      

Julia - cant imagine you getting sozzled   im sure your friends will still like you........after all we still do!    

Cant stop, gotta do some housework - have a nice bank holiday everyone


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Good morning everyone,

Well we are back from Isis, just had a quick scan and the first bloodtest. All was still fine.
Forgot to say that i have a polycystic left ovary, and it's just a matter of waiting what they are going to do.
Today had +- 7in RO and +-10 in LO. I've asked for a copy of the measurements this time. (as me being so nosey)
Bloodtest was ok, as it's always dificult to find a vein. But it went in one go.

Now it's just waiting for the phonecall, either no phonecall then just continue with the 200iu puregon or changing it if we do get a phonecall. 

The sky is not as clear as yesterday, but we will see.

Ow and another thing I wanted to mention is, isn't it strange now, to go to Isis and think there might be someone in the waitingroom sitting who is on this forum aswell! 

Further thank you Piepig for you pm, I know now where i have to be on wednesday. DH has to do the jab a bit earlier then.

Have a brilliant day everyone!

With love Sunnieflower xx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi All


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi,

what a lovely day. just got back from a late lunch with a friend. Am soooo tired and not feeling great today. Got out of the shower and had a huge nose bleed   

Be back laters

Cleo xxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi everyone - and hi to the newbies too.

I'd thought I'd just write to confirm that we did 2 tests on Fri and Sat - both were  . I have stayed on the prednisolone because if it has been reducing my Natural Killer Cell activity then I would like to know. So, hopefully CARE will allow me to do new blood tests for all my immune issues to see if they were sorted out on this cycle or not. I'm phoning them first thing tomorrow and hopefully they'll fit me in for blood tomorrow too, on my way back to Yorkshire from Wilts (where I am now). I'll be back on here when there is something to report but in the meantime - very best of luck to all of you who are cycling now (Tricksy, PiePig, Sunnyflower - I think that's it? Sorry if I have forgotten anyone).
Lots of love,
Loui xxx


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Loui -   really sorry, thinking of you.

Tricksy - loads of luck     with this cycle starting, don't blame you for being tearful because it's v emotional to start again but   with all my heart this is your turn. Did you get to the zoo in the end?

Cathie - how was the hog roast?  

Sops - thanks for your lovely message about your experiences, I never knew anyone fostered and it's so good to hear you had a good experience, you're giving me hope. 

Julia - you, drunk? Can't imagine it!   

Cleo - glad your ankle is better now, but sorry about the nose bleed, make sure you get some rest now. Yes, playing the piano is so cool, I've been learning on a digital piano for the last 2 years so it's grand to have the real thing.

Sunnyflower - glad the scan went well, hope the left ovary behaves itself.

Em - hope you didn't do too much housework today.

Shelley, Rachel, B, Jo, Liz, Lisa - hope you are all ok and had a good Bank Holiday.

We had a lovely day, went for a walk with some friends and the weather was gorgeous. We planned the walk and told them we'll be in Sudbury by lunchtime, but took so many detours looking at things on the way that we got there only at 4 to eat   well they are used to our notorious time keeping   we had such laughs when we had to cross a field with cows, one of the girls got frightened and jumped over the fence, the cows were so interested in her behaviour that they all followed her close to the fence! The rest of us moved quietly and went over the stile, she joined us from the ditch, and when we turned to look back we saw all the cows looking over the fence at us, clearly disappointed that we all managed to get to the other side and they didn't  

Rivka x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Well after about two weeks I have finally got around to catching up with you and sorted out some personals!  

Loui -     I was so sorry to hear your news hun, life is just so unfair sometimes.  I hope you and DH are OK but please do call me if you want to chat.  Good luck sorting out your blood tests for tomorrow as well - I hope that they bring some answers or at least confirm what to do for your next cycle.  

Rivka -that is amazing news that your cyst has gone after the homeopathy treatment - she sounds really good - I bet you are glad that you gave her a try.  Sorry to hear though that your adoption process is proving slower than you would like (I know I would be equally frustrated!)   - I hope that having the piano though is making up for this a little.  Sounds like you had a lovely day out today.

Shellie - sorry for not letting you know sooner - DH and I are free for your birthday BBQ - and are looking forward to it.  I could bring a cheesecake if no one else is doing one?  Hope the acupuncture can help too.

Bhopes - that is good news on your tests - both that you ovulated and also that you have found out about your blood clotting issue before your next cycle.  Are you thinking of getting any level 2 immune tests done now as well? How are the tennis lessons going too?

Emma - I was so sorry to hear that your appointment at Bourne Hall got cancelled - you really do seem to be having a bad run with cancelled appointments, don't you?   I hope though that it doesen't feel too long waiting for your rescheduled appointment.  You made me   when you wrote about going into assist with DH's 'collection' at Bourne!

Shortiesmith - All systems go for you now that AF has arrived! Not long to wait now!

Sarahgee - Welcome to the thread.

Sunnieflower- welcome to the thread and sorry to hear about your miscarriages  .  Hoping that this cycle brings some good news for you     and great news on your fist scan.

Sophie - welcome to the thread and good luck on your cycle too    . I am sure you will get the hang of all the lingo soon!  Happy wedding anniversary as well.

Cath - forgot to pass Happy Birthday wishes on to Matt when I saw you - sounds like he had some good celebrations though. Hope all went well today at the Hogg Roast.

Tricksy - Sending you lots of     for your cycle - when is your next scan?

Lisa - glad to hear your GP has signed you off - hope you are taking it easy.

Cleo - any feedback on your house viewing the other day?

Debs - that is great news that you have got the go ahead for your next cycle.   I'm with you on having a drink in the run up to tx - while we were in Brno the doctor there told me to continue to have a couple of drinks right up until the transfer (the good thing with donor eggs!) so I made sure I did just that!  Sorry to hear about your PLE though.

Julia - sounds like you had a good time out with your friends the other night (sounds like they have got to know the real you!!!   )

Spangle - how are you doing?  Any dates for when you will be cycling again?

Laura - hello back!

Liz/JoJo - hello to you both too.

Sorry if I have missed anyone.

Well not much news from me.  DH and I went away for the weekend to stay with a friend which was nice, but since I came back I have still been feeling pretty low about things (sorry to sound depressing) - probably because I've  had to carry on as normal in work all week and then when we were away, but it now feels like the sadness is catching up with me again.  I am not sure if I said when I last posted but the blood result from my HCG in the week came back as 'undetectable' so no sign of implantation at all   .  I still haven't decided what to do next and if to go for another d/e go or not (which is what all the girls on the Reprofit thread are advising) but although my heart is telling me not to give up on my dreams I am so worried that I will have to go through all this again if it does not work. The doctor we saw in Reprofit though is on holiday at the moment so it will give me a bit longer to think about things and complile a list of questions for him when he gets back.  

Lots of love,

Rachel xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'll try and see if I can be 3rd time lucky,Trying to post but now i'm back on it keeps freezing on me i'll get there one day aarrrhhhh


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

That one went through so must be doing something right  
Hello everyone sorry been absent for long haven't been able to log on with my password.It's so good to be back again.How are you all?
Loui sending you lots of    i'm so sorry xxx
Cleo i'm totally with you on the tiredness I seem to struggle sleeping at the moment.I start maternity leave after Friday and can't wait.How long till you start yours?
Tricksy thanks for passing the my messages on xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Loui -      really sorry hun. Thinking of you and dh.

Sooty - good to hear from you. I have another 3 weeks at work after this week. Start mat leave on the 18th jun.

Rachel - sending you a   hun. Viewing feedback was good. but as they haven't sold theirs they won't be puttig in an offer.

Rivka - your walk sound lovely (but very long!!)


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry girls but got a real ME post coming up  

Im really feeling quite low at the moment, i dont know whats the matter with me, im really struggling AGAIN with having to do this whole ivf mallarcy. There seems to be alot of contact with dh's kids at the moment, due to one thing and another, and i thought i was copeing with it ok, but i flipped today when he got a text from his daughter and she signed off with her nickname he gave her, and i know it sounds daft but i totally lost it, thought he must have had nicknames for his ex and the other kids and totally made it into an argument, i guess cos i imagine his life to have been so happy and fun and lovely, but i know thats not the case. But why does it do my head in so much, i dont understand why i get so jealous and demented about it all - im really fed up and angry again cos we have to do ivf for a small chance of having our dream, we cant just have a baby and then choose to have another and another like he did - AND ITS ALL HIS F****ng fault and im soooooooo angry about that   

I know is sound crazy    and reading my post back i really want to delete it BUT this is me, and this is how i feel and if you girls cant help me i dont know who can  

From a very sad and lost Em  

ps sorry for no personals


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,

i was chatting to debs on ** tonight and we was chatting about us all doing something different just girls and i come up with us all going to ascot on the ladies day think it would be a really lovely day out for us all but if we want to o it then i really want to get it sorted asap here are some details
                                ladies day june 18th 
                                grandtand admission  £ 64.60
                                silver ring standard    £ 25.45

and if there is alot of us i could look into a limo hire or a mini bus,would love everyones thoughts on this but sooner rather than later.well hope u have all had a lovely weekend.well looking forward to wednesday.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just a huge   for Em

and one for loui  

and rachel


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sorry em posted at the same time big big      love ya hunny.xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

damn it, I'm in meetings in birmingham all day on the 18th.......very rude words


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em - hun I am so so sorry that you are struggling again at the moment, it must be so hard for you having such constant contact with dh's kids while you can't have one together easily   its probably hard on him too though hun, I am sure he wants to have a baby with you just as much yet he can't because of a decision he made long before you met. Hindsight eh, what a wonderful thing that is   I wish that i could wave a wand and make it all better for you but instead I am here if you need to talk/vent/cry. Why can't you come on Wednesday hun 

Shelley - I would of loved to of come to Ladies Day but I would of just had a week of my our tx and can't really take another day off the following week   

Well we did get to the zoo today, it was brilliant, the girls had a fantastic time and have gone home happy, full, tired and thoroughly spoilt    They are such fantastic kids and a pleasure to have, we have had a great time.

trying to watch BGT but the Sky satellite is not working   anyone else on sky 

lots of love

Tricksy xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I'm watching britains next top model on sky, no problems.

em - if you can't come cos you need a lift on weds i can get you....


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

loui    i'm really sorry to hear your news. Please look after yourselves. Thinking of you and dh 

Angel sorry you're feeling so low. I really hope things work out for you  

Hi to the newbies   good luck in your journey. 

will catch up with you on wed. 

sorry not more personals. Limited use of computer at mo.

Love and hugs  kittyx


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Good evening everyone,

I would like to send a huge   to Angel, I personally find it good that you express yourself on here. I certainly can understand that something simple can kick off, as I have that aswell and want to give up everything, even my dreams. But then you realise you have a life with your DH and not with anyone else, only that thought will make you stronger once you calmed down.

Further here are some  ,  ,  ,  and  to everyone who needs it. Just grab what you need. In case some of you might not have seen but i had send a big personal in the previous part 41. Just tried my best in writing to you. Then saw that today already a new part was started.

Well we didnt have a phonecall so we just continue with the 200iu, so roll on wednesday 12pm.
I am looking forward meeting you, who are going on wednesday. So you can see who i am, am a little nervous. Do i need a name tag on my forehead?    
At the moment sitting here on my own watching BGT (watching it on satelite, have no problem here). DH is out with m8 to cinema, never really like it to be on my own, but i'm managing with my 2 doggies (Westies) although they are asleep next to me now.

Tomorrow to my work again, looking forward to that, just a volunteer job though.

Well this was it a little from me,

With love Sunnieflower xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui -   so sorry about your result. I hope they can fit you in tomorrow for those tests.  

Em -   I'm glad you can express yourself on here. It can't be easy seeing dh with his kids from his former relationship when that is what you want with him.    I really hope you can come to meet us on Weds.

Rachel -  

Rivka - glad you had a nice walk, if a bit long. We have a similar problem wtih cows and Honey - she doesn't like them so goes all defensive when we have to walk past - and there's no way to do our normal walk without a cow field at the mo. 

Tricksy - pleased you had fun at the zoo. 

Cleo - poor you with the nosebleed. I used to get them loads as a kid and know how draining they can be. I hear they're a common side effect in pregnancy, hope that's a one off for you though. 

Sunnie - hope you had a nice night in front of the tv. 

Shelley - Ladies day sounds great but I think we'll just have taken over the coffee shop so I can't commit to anything. If the Ascot one proves difficult for a lot of people, they do one at Newmarket as well, though I don't know the dates. 

Debs - hope work wasn't too busy this morning. 

Sooty - yeay - welcome back. 

Hog roast went well earlier, though I didn't stay long as I was shattered. Daisy decided to start barking at 5.30   , and I just dropped off when I had to get up to take mum to the airport    I had a good nap before work which made up for it, though dh lost track of time and forgot to wake me so I was nearly late. Looking forward to a few days off now. Just housework and a quick trip to Salisbury to pick up a new choc machine till work on Friday. Yipeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning, real quickie as I'm sneaking on at work  

Cath - enjoy your couple of days off

Sunnie - don't know what happened with our sky last night but sat there for 15 mins with no tv, went upstairs and it was on in the bedroom   goodness knows, as for who is going on Wednesday, I think its.....

Tricksy
Cleo
Shelley
PiePig
Julia
Cath
Sooty
Shortie?? 
Sunnieflower

not sure who else can make it as quite a few peeps are busy at the mo, don't worry about a name badge, you'll soon get the hang of who people are.......mind you at our 1st big meet up we did all have name badges on


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,

what a poo day      i really dont no whats going on with my body my poor insides well woke up this morning to pains in my tummy went to the toliet and i have come on this is normal u will all say but its only day 17     so i really dont no whats going on,i shouldnt get myself worked up about it really but i dont want septembers treatment to be all over the place if that makes sense      but its very pain full today aswell.i really dont understand .
we have an appointment at the zen clinic tomorrow for a consultation so we will see how that goes.right got to go get on with the house work.see u all tomorrow.

lots of love and very big hugs     

shellbell.xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

hope your tummy feels better soon hun   your 1st period or two after tx can be all over the place, doesn't help much though hun I know. Take some nurefon and snuggle on the sofa with Kia for a little while   Can't wait to see you tomorrow xxx


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Rachel -   it's really difficult to decide what to do next. I hope when Stepan comes back from holiday he can give you some insight on chances for another go, it is indeed a numbers game, but I am with you about finding it difficult to go through it again. I'm here if you need a chat, anytime.

Em -   it happens to me too when one thing upsets me and it seems to bring on the whole lot of other things too. But you know DH wants to be with YOU and not his ex, after all he is not with her while you are sticking together regardeless of all the tensions of IF which means you are the one he wants. It must be also the fact that your appt was delayed making you frustrated, it's normal. Hope you feel better today.

Cathie - enjoy your couple of days off, you definitely need them as you always work so hard. Hope your mum visit went alright.

Cleo - what a pain about the people viewing your house, will you be waiting for them to sell theirs or move on?

Tricksy - glad you enjoyed your weekend with the girls and good luck on the scan tomorrow.

Loui - hope the blood tests give you some answers on what to do next.

Shelley - AF after tx is often messy, especially after all your body's gone through the last months  , hope you feel better soon.

Sunnyflower - good luck tomorrow at ISIS.

Jo, Liz, Sops (and anyone else I fogot  ) - hello!

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rivka - are you coming tomorrow night?? xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

what a rainy day!! I was so hot last night though, couldn't slepp and dh was snoring loads   Got reports to write today as i have no car (in for a service) guess i chose the best day to stay at home.

Shelley -   bloody af is a pain   Your body has taken so many drugs etc hun, it will regulate itself eventually. Don't worry abou it affecting future cycles. Not sure if you remember but i used to start bleeding about 7 days b4 i actually got my period and they managed to work round that. Ascot day sounds so lovely, but its my last day of work b4 mat leave. You're right though we should organise something really lovely for us ladies...just not sure what?? C u tom hun.

Tricksy - a day at the zoo is shattering, but you had fab weather. I love going, i think its such a great place. Our sky always goes wrong when the whether plays up, its a pain in the bum!

Rivka - house is still up for sale, you can't really rely on anyone in this market. Our friends house has just fallen through after they sold it in Feb.

Em -    ah hun, you're going to feel very emotional as you're abou to start tx again. try and come on wednesday, you know we'll make you feel better.

Right, i can't put it off any longer. I MUST WRITE MY REPORTS!! I realy don't want to though.

Love cleo xxxxxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All!

Sorry! I've been so busy at home and at work. Just wanted to let you know I won't be able to make the meet this time, have my Hypno apt. I did hear that they've taken fishcakes off the menu though, so I hope you'll be able to find something else.. 

Will try and pop back on later for some long overdue personals!   to everyone who needs it. 

x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shortiesmith said:


> I did hear that they've taken fishcakes off the menu though, so I hope you'll be able to find something else..


I know the assistant Manager so I'll be have a strong word if they have !!!!


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Loui - honey, I'm so sorry           really thought this would be your time.  I hope CARE can take a look at your immunes to see if they have come down with this treatment.       

Rachel - sending you loadsa         .  Have ARGC retested your immunes?  Just to check that the levels haven't risen.      

Sooty - lovely to hear from you!  Not long to go now!!!!  

Sops/Sunnieflower - welcome to the board girls.  I know I've said it before but I don't know where I'd be without this board and the girls here, everyone's been so friendly and supportive.  Hope to meet you both soon x

Angel -     sorry you & DH are having a tough time right now.  IF does put a strain on us all and our relationships.  Hope you've managed to patch things up and have a heart to heart with your DH about how you feel x

Lisa - hope you're feeling better honey. x

Rivka - have lots of fun with your piano  

 to everyone else!  Sorry just got in to work so need to sort myself out here.  Hope to be there Weds night (trains permitting).  Just wondered whether anyone's taken baby aspirin when they've been on a tx cycle?  If so when did you start taking it?

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Bhopes - i'm at work too but keep sneaking on   I'm on baby asprin this cycle. I've been taking it for about 2 months now. It can't do any harm and as I've got Antiphosphilipid anyway I thought it might help us have a little miracle in the mean time......mind you rumour has it that you have to have sex to get pregnant   have you heard that one


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI Bhopes good to hear from you.

[fly]I AM SO BORED OF WRITING REPORTS AND I'VE ONLY BEEN DOING IT FOR 30 MINS!! [/fly]


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Good morning/afternoon all,

Hi Bhopes, thank you for your welcome. Cleo wish i could help you there lol.

Tricksy, i had read you have a scan tomorrow, what time is yours?

And a big   to everyone else.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

B - I was on baby aspirin during tx, think that I started with d/regging. 

Tricksy - sorry can't make tomorrow night.

Keep sneaking in at work, not good


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Afternoon all.

This is just a quickie. Just wanted to say to Em, sorry you are feeling down about things again Em. A meet up with everyone would do you the world of good. Are you busy tomorrow night then?


Cleo - GET ON WITH YOUR REPORTS  

I am not sure if I can make tomorrow night - we are off to Legoland on Thursday and might go Wednesday night instead and spend the night at my cousin's. Will let you know tomorrow though. God, I hope there are fishcakes still, there will be hell to pay if they don't do them any more (especially cos I have not tried them yet!!)

I also can't do Ascot cos we will be on holiday then. 

Shelley, sorry you are being mucked around by AF. Hope you get back to normal soon.

I will try and get back on later and do personals. Hope you have all had a lovely weekend - don't work too hard, those of you that are working today.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sunnieflower - my scan is at 10   Hope your scan went well today


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Right, had enough of reports so giving up on them for today   Still got loads to do


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Tricksy said:


> Sunnieflower - my scan is at 10  Hope your scan went well today


No mine is tomorrow at 12


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> ......mind you rumour has it that you have to have sex to get pregnant  have you heard that one


That's a good one Tricksy  Where did you hear such a daft rumour 

Shortie - sorry you can't make it tomorrow, you'll be missed.

B - hello. Really pleased you're coming tomorrow - we'll have to have a word with the train company to make sure they run properly when you need one. 

Rivka - shame you can't make it tomorrow. 

Cleo - could you do an incentive scheme for getting the reports done? A biscuit for every 10 done? Always works for me  Now why is it again that my diet doesn't work?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Cathie - I agree about an incentive scheme for Cleo. Especially as she has the best excuse in the world to eat those buscuits  

Tricksy - v funny  

Spoke to SW just now, she wants to meet with us because of my last m/cs which they just found out about   I was at work so just quickly hinted to her that it was an 'accident' and that I v much hope we won't be pinalised for it!! We were upset enough as it was when it happened as we knew it'll end badly as it did   Apparently nobody noticed that we asked the GP to write on the form that we are taking precautions  . On the flip side, she said they are looking at dates for our course so I asked her to tell us of possible dates when she comes to meet us, hope she'll remember to do this ... so maybe this will move things on. Still upset me.
Tricksy, can you please add for me to the list SW meeting on Wednesday 10th June please? Thanks.

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Argghhh! Does anyone want a fat middle aged boring miserable ****** git of a husband?? I have got one going spare. I will even pay you to take him away.

I have just had a very stressful day with James and Alex which involved James accidentally pushing Alex into the road in his pushchair - (thankfully no cars were coming at the time), Alex puking up his milk all over the carpet, taking James swimming and carting Alex along too, collecting the aforementioned ****wit from the station, 2 loads of washing, etc etc, and he has just come in and called me lazy. Jesus, what a f***ing A***HOLE!!!!

What, no takers Not surprising really, he was second hand goods when I got him, I doubt anyone would be stupid enough to take him on if/when I walk out of the door and never return. 

Sorry, rant over!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Bhopes - I'm on aspirin this cycle and have been told to take it 2-4 weeks before ET so I'm starting it at D/R.  Hope you can make it tomorrow.

Shelley - sorry to hear AF is messing you around and being painful.  I wouldn't worry about the effect it will have on septs tx (didn't know you had set a date!) though, they can always work out something.  Do you know if you ovulated this month or not?  hope the zen clinic is good.

Rivka - what a pain the S/W wanting to talk to you about the m/c.....I hope it doesn't affect anything, would be stupid if it did cos its not like you were trying or anything so shouldn't affect your decision to adopt.

Cleo - poor you with all those reports, a reward system sounds good though.

Little Mo - will miss you tomorrow if you can't make it, but have a fab time at legoland.  Oh dear - Gordon is not in the good books today then.  If he is good at flat pack furniture I will swap him for the day and you can have John?

Tricksy - you have to have sex to get pregnant   

Shortie - shame you can't make it tomrrow, but enjoy the hypno

love to all


1 week till starting DR......arrggghhhh.....getting scared


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm so fed up everything I try to post I keep loosing connection so going to be quick this time.
Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow night.
The wilsons would you like a lift I have to come past your way?If so just say it's no problem xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Julia - i'm sensing G is not in your good books!! Men hey, dh has just informed me he needs the car tom night   told him i was going out ages ago. Luckily the lovely Tricksy has come to my rescue.

Piepig - wow hun, dr in a week. Sending you loads of                    

Sooty - sorry about your rubbish connection. We'll see you tom night for a catch up.

Cath - fab idea about the biscuits, however 10 reports would take me a while. I have to write about 10 subjects for each, plus a personal comment and add info about their levels, attendance and targets


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

I think keith think's i'm a weido as I post so much then it say goodbye to me and I shout at my laptop and want to do it some damage.Maybe it's the hormones.I've been a bit hormonal the whole way through so far.From crying as my shoes dont fit and nothing else does to crying over getting paint on the coving whilst I was decorating.Worth it though xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia - oh hunny, what an incensitive hubby you have, clearly he has no idea what you do do, go out for the day, do nothing in the house, let him see what you do, then ask him to call you lazy. MEN they have NO idea do they   ps afraid I dont want him either, having enough trouble with my own  

Debs - cant beleive you start d/regging so soon hun - really     all works out for you this time  

Thanks for all your sweet messages about me and dh - just feeling really low at the moment, things are very rocky and we are hardly talking, which is very uncomfortable for my ds, no wonder he wants to be at boarding school with the bloody atmosphere round here   

Anyway i am going to come to the meet tomorrow and want lots of cuddles please, and i cant promise there will be no tears from me.........

Sorry its short and sweet - just like me hay  
Love you all lots


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Looks like its gonna be a very cuddly, tearful meet....I'll bring the tissues!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

PiePig said:


> Tricksy - you have to have sex to get pregnant


apparentley so  its the _easy_ way or if you can't be doing with all of that mucky energetic stuff you can opt for IVF   Can't believe you are starting dr'ing in a week  thats come around quickly



Little Mo said:


> collecting the aforementioned ****wit from the station,


Classic line Julia   made me laugh lots   not so funny with the problems with the kids today  sorry you are having such a bad day, they just don't get it sometimes do they. Try and count to 10 and take a deep breath......you could alway accidentley leave him at Legoland  Shame that you can't come tomorrow night

Cleo - no worries about picking you up tomorrow 

Shame there will not be all of us tomorrow night but next time eh 

Cleo and i will be there about 7.25 tomorrow, goodness knows what I'm going to have if they don't have fishcakes  may need to text Chris and ask!!!

Em - it will be hugs all round hun, short and sweet  you make me laugh 

off to do dinner, lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy said:


> Can't believe you are starting dr'ing in a week  thats come around quickly


I know, I think its cos we were already on day 7 when it was booked so the wait till day 21 is only 14 days from when it was decided!!


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Good evening all,

Just quickly between the cooking,  
Tomorrow do you eat there at the pub, or does everyone eat normally at home?
And most important, is it the pub past the ramada hotel then right towards the Ardleigh bootsale?

Sorry i'm getting a bit nervous as I noticed, you all know eachother already so well,  . Do hope i'll fit in.
Feeling a bit down, not very confident and tired and slept a lot today.

With love Sunnieflower


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sunnieflower - don't worry you will fit in just fine   we are all totally different people from different jobs but we all have one thing in common that only we understand and that infertility. We eat at the pub and have a couple of drinks, we just split the bill and its normally £12-£15 each so not expensive. Everyone arrives around 7 but if you are late due to trains or Pilates (in my case!) then it doesn't matter. We don't stay late, we normally are at home by 9.30. Don't be nervous we don't bite......just hug when needed  

ps yep that is the pub xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

27th May *(Wednesday this month)* - Monthly meet up down pub









28th/29th May - Little Mo off to Legoland  

2nd June - Lisa 2nd scan









10th June - Rivka SW visit for adoption









12th June - Little Mo off to France on holibobs









18th June - Em Consultation at Bourn









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









25th June - Monthly meet up down pub









26th June - Kitty's 40th Birthday
















27th June - Kitty's Birthday Party









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday









17th July - Cleo's baby is due









5th August - Loui & dh Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & J's Wedding Anniversary









16th August - Em going on her Cruise









Louis Birthday









25th August - Cath's Wedding Anniversary









16th Sept - Lisa & Steve Wedding Anniversary









9th October - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby going on holibobs









17th Nov Cleo's Birthday









21st November - Little Mo's Birthday









12th December - Em going on her Christmas Cruise









2010 

26th Jan - Our Threads 4th Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby Wedding Anniversary









12th Feb - Em's Birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon Birthday









20th Mar - Shelley's Birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys 30th Birthday Party
















28th March - Isaac's 2nd Birthday









10th April - Faith's 3rd Birthday









14th April - Tricksy 40th Birthday
















7th May - Lisa's Birthday
















8th May - Rachel & dh's Wedding Anniversary


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> Sunnieflower - don't worry you will fit in just fine . Don't be nervous we don't bite......just hug when needed


Well not all of us bite


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all, will let you know if things change and I can get there tomorrow. Have not spoken to Gord since he got in and have spent the evening watching Britain's Got Talent in the spare room - bliss! Ems, sorry you are having a crap time, men can be A-holes sometimes! (especially our two lol!  )


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hello i'll be coming tom 

Sunnie don't worry about meeting for the first time. They're great. 

I got in a car with 2 strange women (only joking) on first meet 

Will you be at usual table? I'll try be there just after 7 traffic permitting.

Look forward to catching up xx kittyx


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Julia - sorry you had such a bad day but you really made me   with your description, hope DH makes it up to you as he should!!

Tricksy - thanks for adding my date in hun.

Em -   hope things get better at home for you.

Debs - your cycle is coming up soon indeed, sending you loads   

Sooty -  

Got over the chat with SW and thought that actually I can see her point wanting to know where we stand, she was not that bad on the phone this time (I hope Tricksy was right when you said some time ago that SWs are treating people better later down the line because I couldn't really handle her coming over and being hard on us  ).

Rivka x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sunnieflower,I was nervous when I first met everyone and now that was such a long time ago before xmas i'm feeling nervous too.Where abouts are you from?Where abouts in the pub do you all meet?I might get there for 7 and hang around outside till I see one of you I reconise.you would think being nearly 32 it wouldn't feel like a first day at school  .I'm looking forward to it.xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

sooty30 said:


> you would think being nearly 32 it wouldn't feel like a first day at school


  such a good description


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy can you add me to your list of dates.My birthday is July the 22nd and baby is due on the 8th July thanks hun.

Little mo hope things are ok with your hubbie today they do sometimes the most stupid things.

Cleo hope you are enjoying half term we just need some sunshine now

Pie Pig Sending you lots of      for next week

the wilsons hope you are feeling more comfortable today

hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sooty,can i get a lift home from u tonight dh is going to take me as i have things to do before hand but could i pls get in onm the way home if thats ok our car is really poorly and is going into the garage tonight as we are at the suffolk show alday tomorrow,hope this is ok.xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

I read that wrong to start with thought it said your cat was poorly   i'm going mad.Yes thats fine hun no problem at all see you tonight xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Think it must be man troubles all over at the mo as I had a classic from my DH this morning.... having cycled down to the walk in for yet another round of blood tests, sat at the station and I said to him can't wait to get all these blood tests finished, over the last 6 weeks I've given over my arm nearly every week (getting a bit fed up of it like).... and his response..... do you think lily allen is pretty?!       Ho hum, can't live with 'em, can't live without 'em!

See you all tonight,

Bx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Sorry i've been AWOL lately and i'll miss you girls tonight   and would have loved to have come out but don't want to get seen by work as i'm signed off sick until my next scan,  also i wasn't going to mention it as i dont want to come across as moaning about being pregnant  but i have been feeling really ill with sickness and thats mainly in the afternoon/evening so am not much company anyway and been getting to know my new porcelain friend "Armitage Shanks"

Have been worrying too about the fact that i am still getting this horrible brown stuff all the time and am so worried that when i go for my next scan there will be something wrong as looking at the boards a lot of people who have had this are having twins or have lost a twin and thats not the case for me and just wish things would settle down so i can relax and stop worrying so much.

Sooty - Glad you are back on line again and shame we won't meet tonight

Sunnie - Shame i wont get to meet you aswell tonight, everyones really friendly and you'll be fine but i remember my 1st meet i was soooooooooooooo nervous too.

Emms - Hope your feeling better today hun   

Little Mo - Your post was funny  ........sorry but your description was soooooo funny  Are you talking to DH yet?  I think you should do what Tricksy said and leave him in Legoland  

Cleo - Hope your ok hun and the nosebleed is ok now

Shelley - Can i let you know nearer the time about your BBQ as i can't really make any plans at the moment i'm just playing things by ear on a day to day basis with how i'm feeling at the time.  

Tricksy - Hows DH now?  did he have plaryingitis?  Hows this stimming going hun?

Rivka - Sorry the SW call upset you yesterday hope things go ok with your meeting with her 

Cath - Glad the hogroast went well

Kitty - Sorry about tonight we'll catch up soon  

Debs - OMG your cycle has come round really quickly   

Bhopes - Mens brains work totally different from ours don't they   I took aspirin on this cycle from about a week before ET but mine was donor eggs so think especially as one of your tests have come up with a blood clotting issue that you could start whenever it doesn't do any harm just make sure you get the 75mg baby aspirin.

Loui - Big hugs to you hun     

Shortie - what are you having hypno for?

Rachel - Sorry that your feeling down about things but its understandable hun, is Stepan back yet? I'm sure he will give you good advice albeit a one word answer!    

Totally fed up with Jeremy Kyle but can't stop watching it either 
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

B - im not sure whether to laugh or cry at your dh's comment!    bloody men!!!

Julia - hope things are better for you today hunny  

Lisa - hunny - thank you for your honesty   sorry that you have had to get to know Mr Shanks so well lately, i do hope it all starts to ease off soon and try  not to worry about everything else babe - roll on next week hay- luv ya  

Its still very quiet in my house, and not sure if i can come tonight now! asked dh to book off from the fire station cos even though B is nearly 15 i wouldnt want him to be left on his own at night, and d ******** h said he hadnt, says i didnt ask him!   convenient memory loss me thinks - will let you know whats happening later, if we communicate!


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Angel10 said:


> B - im not sure whether to laugh or cry at your dh's comment!   bloody men!!!


   I know, I just sighed at him  Anyhow he'll have another thing coming as I've wagered with him that Barcelona will win and the stake is a week's worth of washing up   So one of us will have extra soft hands in a week's time - let's hope it's DH  (apologies to all Man U fans) x

Lisa - lovely to hear from you honey, sorry you've been feeling ill but it's all good signs.  Have you spoken to your midwife about the bleeding? If your getting cramping etc I would get on the phone to her asap. Thanks for the advice on the baby aspirin - where can you get it? I looked on the boots website but they just had aspirin or maybe that's one in the same thing  Alas I had an episode with Mr Shanks this weekend but unfortunately it was all self-inflicted, bad B  Hope to see you soon honey.

Bx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning,

just a quicky!

Sunnie flower - we really are all lovely if i don't say so myself      I'm one of the nutters kitty got in the car with without meeting us first!! All went well though.  You'll notice me as i have a rather large bump! We usually sit at the back of the pub, turn left as you go in. 

Julia - it will be a shame if you can't make it hun.  Sorry you're still not taslking to G. I watched some of BGT,   or should i say lack of talent   Some of the acts were terrible!! Couldn't beleive who won!! That little boy should have gone straight through.

Right gotta go pick the car up

Love cleox


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Goodmorning everyone,

Thanks for making me less nervous about the meeting tonight. I m looking forward meeting you all though.

Again cancelled my volunteering work today, aswell as yesterday. Dont really understand why i'm soo tired and want to sleep all day. Went to bed at 4pm and woke up with my DH next to me, bless, at 7pm.
Last night went to bed, and was in bed still wide awake at 5 am.
Getting ready now for the 3rd scan to see how the follies are doing, and again that horrible bloodtest.

Wit love Sunnieflower xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone, quickie as I'm back from my scan and blood test. Its all looking ok

Left - 4 follies, 9.5, 7.9, 6.3, 4.2 averages
Right - 3 follies, 8.2, 6.8, 4.9 averages
Lining - 4.3mm 

Fiona was pleased, more follies coming and my lining is better than my last fresh cycle so fingers crossed its all ok.

Gotta dash, VAT returns to do   

See you later xxx 

ps good luck sunnieflower xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all ......

Guess what .... I CAN COME!! We are not going to Windsor until tomorrow now. 

He relented and said sorry - just as well cos I was finding it quite hard to remain silent  

Tricksy, fab news re scan, may the good news continue!

Lisa, sorry you are feeling crap .... a girl I reckon! I had absolutely no morning sickness with either of mine. Hope you start feeling better soon babe x

See you all later xxx

Ems, you had better come, we can sit and moan about our men!!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Tricksy - good news about your follies, they are coming up nicely, so now GROW FOLLIES GROW (not to forget the lining too!)  

Lisa -   so sweet of you to be careful about our feelings but I for one I so happy about you being preggers, you've been through so much and you deserve it   Sorry about the sickness, hope it goes away soon (do they say until week 12?).

Sunnyflower - the meds may be giving you trouble to sleep (I sometime had that, and I seem to remember Cath had too), sorry you're feeling not too well, and good luck for your scan now  

Rivka x


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hi All,

Mo - good to hear you coming tonight.

Rivka - as you already said it is the meds indeed as Fiona told me. So am just taking it as it comes.

Tricksy - your scan looks nearly the same as mine with the previous scan, nice result.

Just came back and the results look good as Fiona said exactly how she expected.
Results : Right 5 follies avg. 10.8, 10.4, 9.6, 8.9, 8.9
            Left 8 follies avg. 11.2, 10.8, 10.3, 10.3, 9.4, 9.2, 8.0, 7.2
Lining jumped from 4.9 to 8.0 today.  

Well will tell my personals hopefully in person tonight,

Lots of  ,  , ,  and xxxxxxxxx from me


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy & Sunnie - sounds like you both had good results today - great news    

Little Mo - glad you will be there tonight, I CAN COME TOO   my husband has booked out from the station - lets hope I dont get a hard time like last time  

Look forward to seeing you all later - those who cant come, you will be missed


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> I CAN COME TOO  lets hope I dont get a hard time like last time


Woohoo   Julia and I can teach you some good responses if you like, still giggling at Julias ****wit one   Be strong and don't take any poo off of him  really glad you can come hun 

Sunnie - thats great news hun, glad you are not too nervous about tonight 

laters xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Tricksy said:


> goodness knows what I'm going to have if they don't have fishcakes  may need to text Chris and ask!!!


I was just messing . I'm sorry, forgive me? 

Enjoy it tonight girlies! Let me know if anyone attempts 'Profiterole Challenge' and I shall try and beat them next time.

I should be able to have a good old catch up later on tonight as I heard there's some sort of football match on...and even though DF is a rugby boy, he will be watching it! Good excuse for me to have a nice early night with Sir Alan  . But don't hold me to it - I keep saying I'll do it!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - thanks hun look forward to some top tips  

See you later


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ladies. I don't think I'm going to make it tonight. I feel really rough. It peed down whilst I was out with the dogs this mornign and I can't stop sniffling and shivering. Tricksy - I'll pop your chocs up when I go to Tesco tomorrow. 

Have a good time. 

Cathie x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry your feeling so rough .Sounds like you need a night snuggled up with the duvet and a hot choc.Shame I wont get to meet you tonight but there will be other times and you getting better is the main thing.Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Sops (May 17, 2009)

Hi All,

I did respond to a message but it was in the IVF Part 41 and then straight away Part 42 came up so I assume no ones seen it, I promise I did reply to all your nice messages, tried to find Part 41 but not sure where I should be looking.
Hope you are all having a nice time tonight!
I cant wait till June when AF starts so I can start this thing.  Although I don't know how long I have to be on the pill before going on the SP!! Any ideas?
Well, I'm off to make a cuppa do my hair and sit down for the apprentice and then the FINAL EVER prison break woop woop 
Sops xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Good to see you all tonight, those that came along. 

Tricksy, thanks for the lift, it was greatly appreciated.

Sunnieflower, lovely to meet you. I hope we can all give you help and support over the coming weeks and months. If you ever need anything Tricksy and I are just round the corner from you, I will send you my details - you are more than welcome to pop over for a coffee and chat any time hun.

Great to see the rest of you.

Emma, you will probably not be reading this as you will be busy in the bedroom with the fit ball!  

Righto, off to pack for Legoland! Speak to you all when I get back.

Love ya xxxx

PS:  Cleo, get ironing!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for a great night tonight girls   it was so nice to catch up again, its been too long  

Sunnieflower - it was lovely to meet you, we are all here for you hun and as Julia says we are only round the corner to you. The way you are feeling at the moment is totally normal and nothing unusual at all, most of us have been there and know exactly how you are feeling. We have all cried on each others shoulders and on more than one occasion I can assure you   

Really need to get off the computer and speak to my husband  

Lots of Love to everyone

Chat tomorrow when I'm at work  

Night night Tricksy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia - and why would i be wanting to be anywhere near dh at the moment!   - have a fab time in Legoland  

Tricksy - was lovely to sit with you hun, thanks for the chat about tx for me - wishing you all the love and luck this cycle  

Cleo - darlin you look gorgeous  

Sooty - lovely to finally meet you and bump  

Debs - you look really well hunny, thanks for travelling with me and good luck with this cycle  

Shelley - hope you start to feel better soon  

Bhopes - sorry didnt get to chat much, hope we can keep in touch on ******** xx

Sunnie - bless you for coming tonight, it must have been so daunting for you, especilly with your hormones all over the place too - we are all here for you, anytime - lots of love  

Kitty - lovely to see you too - i will check that date!

Right best go now - missed those who didnt come tonight, Cath hope you are feeling better soon xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Was good to see everyone tonight.....gotta get one of those fit balls now  

Sunnie - was really nice to meet you, we are all here whenever you need a chat, a hug or a shoulder to cry on, get on ******** if you can.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

thanks for a great night!!

Em - what are you like with the fit ball     

Julia - thankyou so much for the clothes etc, they're gorgeous. Many still had the label on!! Thanks again hun!

Sunnieflower - sending you a huge   we're all here for you.


Love to everyone else

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Morning everyone thankyou all of you for a lovely night and accepting me back after a long time away.Dont know why I was nervous before I came as you all made me feel welcome as ever.Now really looking forward to next sunday to see you all again.
Sunnieflower was lovely to meet you sweetie and I think you were amazing last night comming out.you were alot braver than I was when I was stimming as I hid away.Like all the others say we are all there for you.
Tricksy and angel was lovely to finally meet you both too.
Well I got in by 10 and got straight to bed to watch desperate housewifes,Didn't quite make the end of it though,Keith phoned me up very drunk from manchester and was very gutted man u lost.
Bhopes looks like your hubbie will have the soft hands this week


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

May even have time for personals today    

Debs - you are looking great, love your hair and the shoes hhhmmm they were very nice   Good luck with this next cycle for you, fingers crossed these steriods help a lot of us out   

Shelley - I'm sorry that things did not work out for you the way you had hoped   you so deserve to be happy, you will get there babe and we'll all be there with you when you do   

Kitty - loved the pic of the amazing view in Oz   I can see why you want to go back. You really need to learn how to put pics on **, we need more educating   

Bhopes - no more washing up for you this week eh   that'll teach him for his comment yesterday morning about Lilly Allen   I didn't get a chance to ask last night where you are at with treatment, didn't you have an appt this week, or was it last week   the time goes so quickly I've lost track  

Sunnie - how are you feeling this morning?? keep us posted on how you are and what your bloods do tomorrow. Remember to ask away with any questions and I will just reiterate what I said last night, what you are feeling and how you are feeling is perfectly normal and unfortunatley there is not a lot we can do about it....just go with the flow and take all of the cuddles and hugs you can get  

Julia - you are looking great hun, you really look like you have lost loads of weight (I know you have but you know what I mean!) It was great to see you last night and look forward to catching up again soon  

Sooty - It was great to finally meet you, you look so well and like Cleo have a lovely bump. I hope that you are going to keep us posted either via here, ** or text with how you are doing, and please let us know when it all kicks off   Hope to see you soon  

Cleo - you look fantastic hun, pregnancy obviously really suits you and are blooming and you look so happy. I am so so pleased for you (as I am for all of us on here who get preggy) I hope that you are starting to enjoy the pregnancy a bit now and look forward to little bubsy joining you soon  

Em - I think that you made it up with dh last night judging by your ** status?? did the fit ball come into it   I darn't tell Si about that or he'll have my ball blown back up in a flash   I hope that you get clear in your head where you are going with treatment. No time like the present if the circumstances are right  

Cath - I hope that you are feeling a little better today, look forward to seeing you later for a cuppa  

Lisa - Hows your new mate?? Hope that Armi is good and not crowding you too much   you were missed last night, lets hope that your sickness subsides by the time the next meet comes around. What time is your scan on Tuesday?? let me know how you get on please  

Shortie - you are very naughty   I had pulpitations over the thought of no fishcakes    they must be a best seller, 6 out of 10 of us had them last night   hope to see you soon hun  

Rivka - hows things with you?? Did I read it right that you WALKED to Sudbury last weekend if you did you are a nutter   I added your date to the list for you  

Liz - how is little Faith doing?? or not so little now I am sure. Are we going to see you both soon?? 

Jojo - Where are you hun?? hope that everything is ok and you're just busy  

Sops - Down regging can be any length of time, between 2 weeks and 5 weeks depending on your cycle and when Isis can fit you in for treatment. Have they not given you any idea?? the normal is 2 weeks I think 

I think that I have got everyone?? so sorry if I've missed you  

ok got an idea that I want to do with regards to tx and success rates so off to trawl our threads from the beginning   yep i'm busy at work today  

back laters 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Lovely to see you all last night and have  a good  chat.  Those who couldn't make it missed you loads    

Sunnie -     honey, we all know how you feel so don't worry, we're here for you anytime - any questions or if you need a shoulder sweetie x

Tricksy - lovely to see you last night too, glad you're doing ok hon. I'm waiting for nurse appointment now but not really sure what I'm going to be given tx wise at the mo.    I don't think I'll be starting much before July tho x

Sooty - good to see you too, keep us posted on how things are going.  DH wasn't very amused when I got in last night, especially when I started singing "hands that do dishes.... la la la"      His been good and kept to his promise this morning!

Angel - will go on to ** in a mo, am definitely getting one of those fitballs!  

Little Mo - have fun this weekend  

Kitty/Cleo - if anytime you are at the Australian Embassy, let me know as I work opposite so can meet you for a cuppa if you like?  Lovely to see you both y'day too.

Shelley - you're looking really well honey, lovely to catch up with you x

Piepig - loving your newbie shoes! Fingers crossed for this cycle hon. x

Rachel/Loui - how you both doing?  Thinking of you lots     

Cathie - hope you feel better soon, it's horrible when you get drenched and cold to the bone, hope you had a relaxing evening under the duvet  

 to everyone else - hope you're all well.

Meant to say last night that the walk in centre moves this weekend and will operate from Turner Road site/CGH from Monday - just in case any one needs bloods etc done there.

Right best dash - not long been at work  

Love Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks B I didn't know that, easier to get to for us and better for parking 

After one of the conversations we had last night I had an idea that I would go through all of our old threads and see what has happened to people. past & present.....its taking a lot longer than I though  So far I have this info.......quite interesting

*Still Trying *

Tricksy - 
IVF - BFN
IVF - BFN
FET - BFN

Choccycake
IVF - BFN
DET - BFN
IVF - BFN
IVF - BFP (but m/c last week 

CathB
ICSI - BFN
ICSI - BFN
ICSI - Abandoned

Angel10
ICSI - Abandoned OHSS
FET - BFN

Rivka
ICSI - BFN
FET - BFP but m/c 
Sadly several more m/c, now moving on to adoption

Ipswichbabe
IVF - Abandoned OHSS

Spangle
ICSI - BFP but chemical 
FET - BFN
ICSI - BFP but eptopic 
FET - BFP but eptopic 

PiePig
ICSI - BFP but m/c 
ICSI - BFP but m/c 

Shelley
ICSI - Abandoned poor response 
ICSI - BFN only 1 embryo made it
DEIVF - BFP but m/c 
DEIVF - BFN 
*Have got the dream*

JoJo
IVF - BFN
DET - BFP 

JessP
ICSI - BFN
ICSI - BFN
ICSI - BFN
IVF - BFN
DEIVF - BFP but m/c 
DEICSI - BFP 

Matisse
ICSI - BFN
ICSI - BFP 

Linda - 
IVF - BFP 

Berniebill
ICSI - BFP but m/c 
ICSI - BFN
ICSI - BFN
DEICSI - BFP Linda - 
IVF - BFP 

Lisa - 
IVF - BFN
IVF - BFN
FET - BFN
DIVF - BFP 

Tidds 
IVF - BFP 

Sam2995
IVF - BFN
IVF - BFN
IVF - BFP 

Nellie
IVF - BFN
FET - BFN
IVF - BFP but m/c 
IVF - BFP 

NickyH
IVF - BFP 

MissJules
IUI - BFP 

Tashja
IVF - BFP 

Liz 
ICSI - BFN
FET - BFN
ICSI - BFP 

Mel
 - BFP 

Nismat
DSIVF - BFP 

SarahPooh
IVF - BFN
IVF - BFN
IVF - BFN
ICSI - BFP 

CarrieAnn
ICSI - BFP 
ICSI - BFN
ICSI - BFP 

LittleMo
Clomid - BFP 
ICSI - BFN
Miracle Pregnancy BFP 

and that is just the 1st 4 threads  hhhmmm could take a while!!! I just wanted to see how many of us have either got our dream, are still striving, given up totally or moved in a different direction. I just thought it may give some people some hope to see how many people have got their bfp's but moved on and not stuck around on here.


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hi all,

Well here she is the silly one  

I would like to thank everyone for yesterday. It was brilliant to be around you!!
I wont say that im embarrassed anymore as i have been diagnosed by Tricksy as Normal. woohooo  
All that time during the tx feeling alone is taken away now, now i have met you all. I'm so glad i went, although feeling so incredible tired and down. 
And then those awfull tears, really tried keeping them under control, but couldnt at the end.
I was prepared for others to cry and give them a hug and tissue as i had read in the previous posts that some of you had it so much more difficult than i had. I've learned that always giving so much to others, it feels so nice to get support from others. As I not got that over the years.

Again thank you so much for meeting you lovely great peeps, and I will let you know when i want to talk to you.

Big big  

With love Sunnieflower


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sunnieflower - I for one am very pleased that you came last night and glad that you feel you can talk to us, we are all here for each other, always have been and always will   Hope that you are feeling a little better today


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Sounds like you had a nice evening down the pub as always, good!

Cathie - hope your cold has gone away by now.

Lisa - hope sickness is not getting you too down and see you tom

Tricksy - well we did walk to Sudbury but only from Bures plus detour to Mount Bures, so all in all 14 miles. So I am indeed a nutter but _not _as much as you thought   

Actually I must have overdone it with walks and running recently and here's my "punishment": For some time I felt my right ankle was getting tender but ignored it, and last night after running it felt really sore. Went to the GP this morning and apparently it is inflamed , so I got the meds and a stern talking to not to do any more running or long distance walking until it gets better  Have no choice as now it even hurts to climb the stairs ...

Rivka x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all,
lovely to see you all last night. It's worth the drive 

Lisa missed my driving buddy last night. Hope you're ok 

Sunnie glad you came. Hope you feel you can talk to anyone now. Like the others said ....all beeen throough similar and as for hormones.....well, uncontrolable sometimes  

Tricksy glad you liked my reason to return to oz. There are many similar out there. Must be something in the water 

Debs I too thought your hair and shoes were fab.  

Shelley hope you get things sorted at work. god to catch up with you 

Angel checking out the loft for fit ball. Enjoy yours 

Sooty lovely to see you again, and looking great. Hopefully see you again soon 

Bhopes nice to catch up with you too. Hope you enjoy your week of no washing up 

Cleo hope you don't mind me picking your brains re oz. Enjoy the rest of half term 

Little mo have a greta time at lego land. Looks like the weather will be good for you. 

Cath hope you're feeling better. Will be intouch re choc party 

Rivka sorry you've injured yourself. Hope it's better soon. I always thought too much exersize was bad for you  That's my excuse anyway.

loui/ rachel   thinking of you

sops hope you get started soon 

everyone else i've missed, hope you're all ok.

The weather forecast is good for the weekend so apart from being stuck in the salon all day fri and sat, might get to see some sun 

love to all

kittyx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Just in case I go quite few a few days been having problems getting on again just as I gave up hope a minute ago it let me back on.Going to phone aol on my next day off and see if I can get this sorted once and for all.Just in case I dont get on see you all at Shelly's next sunday.Hopfully it wont be that long till I can catch up but just incase.I have your mobile number Shelly xxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

just wanted to say i had a lovely evening lastnite,had a really lovely day today went to the suffolk show and i have just got back from clarice house had a spy tan and my nails done which im very happy with but now im really tired.

sooty,thanks for the lift home lovely to see u again hunny ur looking lovely.xx


sunniflower,hun so lovely to meet u and u are normal we all went through how ur feeling now and we are all here for u hunny.so dont u ever feel alone.    

tricksy,that list is really good but mine is wrong 
                                                                1st  icsi abandonded 1/2 way through poor respones
                                                                2nd icsi  bfn only 1 made it
                                                                3rd deivf athens bfp sadly m/c 4 1/2 weeks
                                                                4th deivf & donnor sperm athens bfn
lovely to see u lastnite cant belive u done ur jabs in the pub      thanks for the hug.xxx

hi everyone hope ur all well sorry no more personals as im wacked.lots of love to u all.xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all

had a day having lunch with a friend and looking round the shops in town, am knackered tonight. I dd manage to get a really lovely thanbk you pressie for my LSA though. Got my scan at 9.40am tom and dh has the day off so we're going to try and organise the baby's room and pack mine and his bag.

Shelley - do you look like des o'conner now hun ?? Are you orange or a nice brown colour??    Only joking, bet you look fantastc. when i had it done it never took on my legs for some reason  

Rivka -   sorry about your ankle hun.

Love cleoxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've altered it hun, sorry I got it pickled up   I think that i am so used to the injections, plus my brother is an injecting diabetic and he injects at the table as a matter of course so I don't really think about it!! Hope it didn't put you off your dinner   Glad that you had a good day at the Suffolk Show, I still never managed to get there and every year I say I'll go but never make it


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Sunnieflower - just wanted to say goodluck for today, hope all is well at your scan and your blood levels are not too high.

Lisa - hope you are still suffering symptoms, even though you are probably not enjoying it, all good signs though 

Tricksy - that list must have taken ages, interesting though, not sure if it depressing or inspirational though.

Shelley - bet you're looking fab, enjoy the wedding

Rivka - hope the ankle is better soon

just a quicky as off to work, hoping my drugs arrive this morning, and then off to the in-laws this afternoon and seeing girls aloud this evening yay!

further to the chat at the pub looked at newmarket nights:

Friday 19th June - 80's Here and Now, featuring Paul Young, Belinda Carlisle, Midge Ure, Kid Creole and the Coconuts, Curiosity Killed The Cat, T’Pau and Johnny Hates Jazz                                                                                  

Friday 26th June - Lemar, Alesha Dixon and Estelle

Friday 17th July- Pussycat Dolls

Friday 24th July- Status Quo

Friday 31st July- Simply Red

Friday 7th August- Scouting For Girls

Friday 14th August - Boyzone


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - hope the drugs arrive safely soon. Have fun tonight. 

thanks for looking up the Newmarket bits. The 80's one has sent me waaaay back down memory lane.  

Sunnie - good luck with the scan today. 

Tricksy - ditto. Lovely to see you yesterday. Hope Si is enjoying his chocs.

Rivka - poor you with your ankle. Hope it heals soon.

Lisa - poor you with the sickness, even if it is in a good cause.   Sorry I haven't got around to visiting this week. You wouldn't have wanted my snuffles on top of everything else.

Hello to everyone else. Hope you're ok. My cold is beginning to clear, just in time for me to go to work tonight. Have a busy weekend, have a friend's retirement do tomorrow night, followed by the Eastern Counties Golden Retriever Day near Sudbury on Sunday. Honey and Daisy are VERY excited. Hon is hoping that having lost so much weight she'll be in the running to regain her prettiest ***** title, and Daisy is hoping nerves don't ruin her shot at waggiest tail again


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

scan went well this morning. Placenta has moved well out of the way. Baby s head down so in a good position too. They scanned his face and you could see his chubby cheeks! I asked is they could estimate his weight and they said yes, but it wasn't really that accurate. Anyway she took a measurement and said 4lb 7 oz at the moment.

Tricksy/sunnflower - good luck with your scans today     

Piepig - ooh the 80's one sounds great!!!!

Cath -     Bless Daisy and Honey!! Wishing them lots of luck!

Been feelng qute light headed since yesterday so just pottering around the house today.

Love to all

cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hello all lovely ff friends,

Omg omg, i'm really getting the nerves now, good ones though!
Had my full scan today, and the follies are growing like mad, but still under controle.
3 are already +-17mm. Further have a big list with more than enough follies. The LO is producing loads over 15, and RO is on 10.

Anyway as i had a call from Fiona the other day that my hormone level shot up from 400 to 2000 and have reduced the puregon from 200iu to 150iu, and yesterday to 100iu. Everything is still under controle. 

I've asked now what to expect with the EC, she said as there are already 3 near the 18mm in size, she reckons that the EC will will on wednesday (not yet comfirmed).

Now waiting for the bloodtest result and see what we do with the puregon today!!

It's going so unbelievable quick!! Even DH is getting the nerves now!!

Please forgive me for no personals!

I certainly think of you all, you all mean soo much for me!

I will turn on my **, cuz i do feel i need to talk to someone. Thank you all for adding me to it. I might be quite chatty but if you havent got time, just tell me to stop  

With lots of love Sunnieflower


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Shelley - glad you ahd a relaxing spa day.

Debs - hope the meds arrived safely.

Cleo - good to hear that your scan went so well, that's good news.

Lisa - was brilliant to catch up with you today, you look v nice, and your garden is a lovely sunny spot  

Tricksy - hope d/regging is going well and no side effect.

Sunnyflower - your follies are doing really well   

Cathie, Daisy and Honey - good luck at the show   

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi guys, what a fantastic beautiful day its been <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSYYYYYYYYGB%2526i%253D4%252F4%255F1%255F203%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









I worked this morning but finished at just gone 12 and went down the yard. Cropi had a well needed bath and we went out for a lovely gentle hack with my friend, it was perfect Then managed to get home and get the ironing done and pack my bag to go to my Nan's tomorrow, a very productive day....oh and I went to Isis for my scan too 

I now have 6 follies on my left side and 4 on my left so 10 in total, my lining is still at 4.3 but i'm not going to worry about that too much at the moment. Hopefully it would of increased by Monday. I thought that I would of had a few more follies as I am on the flare protocol (no down regging Rivka ) so am a little disappointed but at this stage last time I had 13 follies and a lining of 3.5mm so I'm not doing too bad. Back again on Monday at 10am

Simon and i were meant to be going to my Nans in the New Forest for the weekend but Simon is still poorly so I am going to go down on my own. My Nan is so looking forward to seeing us and I can't let her down, its taken long enough to get it arranged  We'll have to have some girly time instead, I'm sure she won't mind that. Si rang the doctor again yesterday as he still feels so bad and he's been diagnosed another course of antibiotics, different ones and stronger I think. He really need to rest and driving for 3 hours down there will no do him any good, plus we leave home at 6am so no lay in for him. He is going to stay at home and look after Amber and rest, fingers crossed it helps and he feels better by the time I get home on Sunday.

I still feel fine, I actually slept last night and it has made me feel so much better, fingers crossed for a decent sleep tonight as well.

Cleo - so pleased that your scan went well today and the placenta has moved. Does this now mean you've got to do the huffing and puffing stuff   Hope that your light headedness has gone now and you are feeling better 

Rivka - I still think that you are bonkers walking 14 miles  Are you off out walking this weekend or are you still having to rest your ankle?? Hope it gets better soon 

Sunnieflower - thanks for your text today, I'm so glad your scan went well and how exciting that your e/c may be brough forward. You sound a lot brighter, I hope that you are really feeling ok?? Did Julia ring you??

Cath - Si shoved a chocolate in his mouth the moment he came in the door  he says that they make him feel a little better every time he eats one  it was lovely to catch up with you yesterday, I hope you can make next week 

Debs - Did your meds turn up today? I hope they did. The list did take ages and that was up to Part 5  Only another 37 to go through  I think that it does show that most people will get pregnant and have their child. I know that there are a lot more girls who fell pregnant and now no longer post....more than are still here!!! I'm trying to look on it as inspirational!! Have a great time at Girls Aloud, we tried to get tickets but couldn't get any. They were fantastic last year when Sarah and I saw them

Shelley - have a great time at the wedding, the weather is going to be perfect 

Enjoy your evenings everyone, be back later no doubt 

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Tricksy - whoops sorry I didn't know you're stimming already (I don't know a lot about the flare protocol  ). I think 10 follies is very good at this stage, and as you say you have time to get your lining thicker. Yes, I am bonkers about walking, I agree   never walked from Colchester to Sudbury, but did Colchester to Chapel a few times already. No such walking this weekend I'm afraid, my ankle is still tender, but will surely find other nice things to do outside.

Have a lovely weekend everyone, the weather promises to be so nice.

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rivka - enjoy your weekend and keep your foot elevated   hope it feels better soon.......I don't even walk to Tesco's


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello everyone
Tricksy try not to be dissapointed 10 sounds great at the moment and you know how quickly that can change.Hope you have a lovely time at your nans.

Sunnieflower.You sound like I did with my treatment I gotabout 28 follies and in the end they reduced my puregon down to 25 or 50 and brought my EC forward.

Pie pig hope your meds have arrived safely.

Cleo fantastic news with the scan and even better the head is down.Your so good sorting out your bag I really need to get mine sorted.

Little mo how did legoland go? hope you had a lovely day.

The wilsons glad you had a nice pamper session you deserve it hope the wedding goes well.

Angel,bhopes,cath,lisa and rivka loui hope you all are well and looking forward to your weekend.Hope I haven't missed anyone but have a feeling I have.If I have sorry

I finished work today and my god am I glad it is over,i'm so tired looking forward to going to bed.Everyone was really nice wishing me well.I'm off to suffolk tomorrow to stay with my mum then also to see my little neice Millie who is 8 weeks old.Can't wait to see her.Got midwife tomorrow so hopefully the baby has turned otherwise will have to go and see a consaltant.Mind you i wouldn't mind another scan so I can have another look.Will try and log on at mum's and let you know how it goes but her internet is worse than mine if that is possible  .xxxxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Kitty I hope you are ok as well just realised I missed you off my list.Pregnancy brain I think  x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

sorry bit of a rant

I can't   believe it...the woman at chemist direct told me yesterday on the phone that my drugs were being dispatched that afternoon and would be with me today.

I was at work (which is where they are being delivered to) until lunchtime and no delivery, so spoke to my boss and he agreed to take delivery for me......just checked online (have finally been given a tracking number_)....they are in  birmingham....having only been dispatched today.

That means the delivery company will try to deliver tomorrow to work when there will most likely be noone there.......ahhhhhhh  I'm so peed off....if she'd said they wouldn't be dispatched until today i would have asked if they could then hold on till monday.  god knows where they are going to end up now.....stressed is probably not the word.  won't be using chemist direct again for any of my drugs    can just imagine my parcel floating around some random area of the hospital, or being returned and us having to pay for re-delivery.....i am so ****ed off

sunnie/tricksy - seems like both your scans went well today

cleo - glad all was well with bubs


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Pie Pig i'm not surpised you are p****d off   .Is there any way you can get in contact with the delivery person to change where they are delivered too?I'm sure this is something you have thought of.I suspose being a weekend doesn't help either.I've got everything crossed hun that you manage to get it sorted as this is one stress at the moment you could do without.You think they would understand at the place they are sent from just how important to us that they arrive when they say they will xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

PIepig -     what a bloody nightmare hun. Hope you manage to get it sorted.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - what a nightmare    i so hope you can get something sorted hunny  

Tricksy -     hope your follies are growing nicely

Sunnie - sounds like you are doing well too    

Cleo - great to hear everything is looking good for bubs arrival

Sooty - thats great you have finished work now - rest up hun

Lisa -    

Julia - hope you had a nice time in Legoland

As some of you probably read on ** i did wave the white flag when i got home wednesday to hubby - BUT dispite all your DIRTY minds the fit ball didnt come into it! what are you lot like, i tell you something and you go on about it for AGES   
Also FINALLY CSA have managed to get some money from my barsteward of an ex husband, just in time for 'his sons' birthday next week!! - hes only 5months in arrears - hope hes having a nice weekend..........not!  

Really should get something done, being lazy today! 

 everyone else, enjoy the sunshine

Love Emms


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

you have been yacking like crazy since Monday - 8 pages!

Lisa -     sorry to hear that you're not feeling that well at the moment but my Mum (who had 4 of us) always says feeling sick though is a sign of a healthy pregnancy, so hopefully that is a good sign.  Hope your scan goes well next week and can reassure you further about the bleeding - that has come around quickly (although maybe not for you?)

Tricksy - glad to hear that your stimming is going well so far   - I think that is a good number of follies (you know already its quality not quantity they are looking for) and I am sure your lining will be further up by Monday     . 

Sunflower - good news from you too - sending you lots of     for the next few days - EC will be here before you know it.  Sorry I didn't get to meet you on Wednesday, but hopefully next time.

Sooty - lovely to see you posting again.  Hope all goes well with the midwife  

Rivka - I hope all goes well on your social work visit next month - I am sure when you explain what happened the SW will be understanding (they would be inhuman not to  ), but it is a shame that they feel they have to come out and see you about it.  As you said though, hopefully it will mean you can sort out some dates for your course.  Sorry to hear about your ankle though - I was going to see if you were up for a run next week, but sounds like we will have to postpone that!

Shelley - sounds like you had a good time at Clarice House.  How did your appointment at the Zen clinic go?

Loui - how are you doing     ?  Do you know when you will get your blood test results back?

Cleo - good news that the baby is getting ready to meet you! You probably know this, but I think sometimes baby's weight's vary wildly from estimates - my sister's baby was 4 lb heavier   than they told her it would be although she did have cravings for pork pies and cadburys cream eggs which I am sure helped with that one!

Debs - sorry you are having problems with your drugs being delivered   - you might remember I had a similar problem when at the ARGC and Royal mail delivered my drugs from Fazleys to the Cambridge depot rather than Colchester on a 'guaranteed' Saturday delivery - anyway,my point is I know how stressful it can be and does not help!  Hope they turn up OK  

Cath - enjoy your Retriever's day tomorrow - I hope Honey and Daisy come home with some prizes!  I wonder if they do a similar day for poodles  

Shortie/Julia - I was with you both on Wednesday watching Sir Alan while DH was engrossed in the footie!

Shortie - how is the hypno going?

Sops - not long to wait now!  I think you will have to be on the pill a month before you can start stimming though - they will plan for you to have another bleed at the end of the month when you come off the pill so you can start stimming in line with the clinic schedule - they should post you a schedule, but maybe they are waiting to post this until they know when your AF starts?

Bhopes - Lily Alan  Oh naughty DH!   (although this is exactly the kind of thing my DH used to come out with but I think he has learned the error of his ways by now!) but at least you have now got out of the washing up for a bit!   How are you doing - any update on  your tx plans?  Have you finished your blood tests? BTW I took baby Asprin on my o/e cycle at the ARGC from when I started stimming, and again on my d/e cycle once I started the HRT to build up my womb lining.  You also asked if I would be getting the ARGC to retest my immunes, well I don't think I will - they already have a good idea how I respond to steroids after my previous retests and it is £300 I don't really have right now especially when I don't know for sure if we will cycle again.  If we do have another go though then I will obviously retest near the next cycle.

Emma - I am   - wave the white flag and a fit ball  I think I must have the only innocent mind amoungst you lot as I really can't work that one out and am very intrigued!    Sorry you are having problems with your DS's father  

Hello to everyone else I have missed - Spangle, Kitty, JoJo and Liz - hope you are all OK.

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend.  I'm meeting up with a friend from the ARGC today and then seeing some other friends later to watch the BGT final!


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Just a quick one as heading out again in a minute.All went well little bugger is still breech so have to go back in 10 days to see if I need to see a consaltant about a csection.Fingers crossed it will turn before then,they told me it might but is unlikely being my first I never knew that.Does anyone know if I do have to have one will I have to have it before I am due incase I go into labour naturally.I forgot to ask .Anyway hope you are all ok enjoy your weekend and the sun and I will log on again tomorrow xx
Pie pig hope you have heard something about your meds xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sooty - sorry to hear the little monster is breach. Go get a fit ball!!!! It can't hurt, you never know bubs might turn. Not sure about your question hun.

rachel - yeah i know the weights aren't accurate but i just wanted to know. I have read similar stories on here about how out they are and the sonographer said yesterday they are only an estimate.

Angel - glad you managed to get some child support, Bliming annoys me when i hear stories lke that. My friend has a  little grl and her ex never paid anything, when she went to the CSA he actually quit his job and signed on so he wouldn't have to pay anything!!! My brother on the other hand, gave his ex £80 thousand from the sale of their house (he walked away with £15 thousand) and pays her more each month. He has his kids every other weekend (sometimes more when she wants to go out) takes them to school every day and picks them up and has dinner with them every tuesday and thursday! I know they're his kids, but i haven't heard of many dads who see their kids that much when they are seperated from the mum.


----------



## Sops (May 17, 2009)

Afternoon all,
Hope you are all well and having a fab day in the sunshine, I've had a little sunbathe but no hayfever tabs and sneezing and blowing my nose like mad so come inside now and being nosy on here as I haven't put anything on here in a while.

Rivka - you are very welcome, I will share anything that will help   How is your ankle

Rachel - Thank you for your 'Happy Anniversary' and your   thoughts

Sooty - How are you enjoying your maternity leave? must feel great not to have to go to work each day, so jealous!!!

Cleo - not long now for your maternity leave either, thats like 3 weeks!!! or is it 2 weeks!!! sun has got to me i think

Angel -   thinking ofy ou and hope you are ok... 

Tricksy - the zoo's fab isnt it, I love the monkeys, I want them, I would want 100 of them they are sooooo cute, they haven't given me a clue as yet, but going back on 15th June which hopefully is when AF starts so I can start the pill, will let you know how it goes.  Hope you are having a fab time at your nans!!

Kitty - thank you for your positive energy, well received!!!

Bhopes - Hello thank you for your lovely message hun, it is nice to be on here you all sound FAB!!!  And you also have the joys of train journeys too, they're just a pile of **** aren't they

Sunnie - you're follies are doing well, how excited are you??

PiePig - your message about the drugs was quite polite, the words that I could have thought up to use, think i would be banned from internet!! thats sooooo bad

Rachel - thanks for your message hon, I reckon they are waiting until AF starts before I get a schedule, I'm just REALLY impatient!!! I'm one of them that has to be organised and know exactly what is happening (probably why my prolactin levels are reeeaally high!!!) I just need to think of today and not worry about tomorrow until tomorrow.  I will be watching the final of BGT too tonight, that is my highlight of my whole weekend!


So pleased the walk in centre has moved, so much closer now to me and a lot easier to park!!! I only live probably 10mins walk away but stuff walking, I hate walking, Rivka how do you do it!!!

I'm really sorry for anyone I have missed im a bit   round this forum, so many people and messages, I get lost, but big   and   for you all.

enjoy the rest of your weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Just wanted to let you all know that I got a text from Cleo, and she is in hospital. The text said ....

"I wondered if you wouldn't mind letting everyone know that I'm in hospital. Had a massive bleed this afternoon. Baby has been monitored and is fine, I'm just shaken up. Have to have 24 hours without a bleed before they'll let me out. Had steroids to develop lungs in case he makes an appearance! Bleeding seems to have stopped so hopefully be out tomorrow night".

What a shock! Cleo, if you are reading this, I hope you are okay hun. Take it easy and enjoy BGT tonight on the telly. I am sure your little fella will be fine, but it must be worrying thinking he may be coming sooner rather than later. Take care babe xxx

Was going to do personals but will be back on tomorrow. Love to you all xxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Big hugs to Cleo - I hope that things have settled down for you now (at least you have got the steroids on board now for if they dont)


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

cleo    hope you are ok. Take care xx

p.s my friend had a baby last week at 32 weeks weighing 4lb 1 and he's doing fine


Hi to everyone

BGT was brill and the best act one i think.

kittyx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya ladies can i ask a question?
i was under the impression that colchester had lost there nhs ivf entittlement!! and that everyone would have to go barts?? 
ive just moved to clacton and dont know if that means i would stiill stay at barts or have to go colchester?? 
im hoping cause ive moved i wont have to start again!  

hope yous can help x


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Just texted Cleo, bleeding stopped and baby being monitored so she hopes to be allowed to go home soon.

Cleo -   what a frightening experience, poor you, but good news that bubs is ok.

Zoie - welcome to the thread! I think that ISIS indeed lost its NHS contract, but others here will know better to give you details.

Sops - hope AF comes soon for you so that you can start.

Debs - this delievery is rubbish, no wonder you are fuming   I hope you got the meds sorted out in the end  

Little Mo - hope you enjoyed Legoland.

Em - glad you and DH are fine together now, with whatever exotic means you use  

Rachel - enjoy your time with your friends. Yes, I'm afraid running will have to wait for a bit now ... such a pain.

Hello everyone else!

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quickie to send Cleo some massive hugs and best wishes.       hard that this is just a one off and bubs will wait a little to make an appearance.


----------



## Sops (May 17, 2009)

Hi Zoie,
Welcome to the thread ISIS lost their NHS contract on 1st May, however, if you were referred prior to this then you will still go to ISIS if a treatment fails you will go back into the system and will still be allowed to use ISIS if that is what you want.  Anyone referred after 1st May for fertility treatmnet who has not been previously referred will not be referred to ISIS

Hope this helps

Sops xx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All! 

Sorry I've been so quiet! Just been flat out at work and home. Will try to keep up!

Zoie – ISIS can no longer take on new NHS patients (as of 1st May). If you have been to Barts before, I would guess you would go back there again, although you could probably chose between the 5 centres now doing NHS work. Only patients referred to ISIS before the 1st May or who have already been treated there before will be allowed to have NHS treatment at ISIS. Hope that makes sense?! Good luck for your next cycle. 

Cleo – Sorry you’re in hospital  . Hope the bleeding has stopped and they can let you back home, how are you enjoying the food?! Are you on maternity leave now?

Sops – Hope your hayfever calmed down. Mine was awful yesterday, I took 2 tablets during the day and think I may have overdosed!!Was really sleepy by 10pm (the wine probably didn’t help!)  

Em – Good that CSA got some dosh out of your ex. It’s ridiculous how so many men (and women probably) get away with it. Hope DS has a lovely birthday. Hope you are feeling a bit more positive about the whole IVF thing  .

Piepig –   company. I am assuming then that they think they are delivering on a Sunday? I didn’t think any carrier really did that, in which case it’d go to the next business day which would be Monday. I guess you know all that anyway, but just a thought. Hope it gets sorted out sharpish. I was looking into the Scouting For Girls Newmarket night myself! I saw them last December in Ireland and they are fab, had everyone boogying! My test date (assuming we get that far) is the 3rd of August, and I thought planning something for the 7th would be good for us.

Rivka – Poor you! See, this is why I don’t do exercise!! Hope your ankle is better soon and you can start doing your walking again. Do you have a date yet for your Prep Course?

Cath – Glad your cold is clearing. Hope Honey and Daisy enjoy the Golden Retriever Day today and fingers crossed their nerves won’t get in the way of a win! 

Sunnieflower – Glad to see that all is going well with your follies! Hope you’re feeling OK and not too worried about EC, it’s good news that you’ve got this far. I wasn’t there on Weds, but it sounds like you all had an emotional evening – it’s perfectly normal, I am having constant ‘wobbles’ and I’ve not even started my jabs yet!! Have you go a definite EC date yet?

Reikilisa – Hope the sickness is easing off now? Mr Shanks sounds riveting! When is your next scan? To answer your question, I am having Hypno to try and sort out my emotional eating. Sounds stupid, but I binge when I get p’d off about something I cannot control, and that makes me fat! So trying to get to the bottom of it and my hypno-dude is telling my unconscious mind that chocolate and bad things taste horrid. How wrong is he??!   We’ll see though. 

Tricksy – Hope you’re having a fab time with your Nan. I bet its lovely in the New forest at the mo. Hope Si is on the mend, poorly man. Thanks for trawling back through the threads, it really is good to see how many people go that elusive BFP. Thanks for the chat on **. Hope your follies continue as they should and you have EC soon! 

Sops – Fingers crossed AF is on her way so you can get started. I thought DR was usually 2 weeks, but I just found of we are DR’g for 4 weeks!! Not looking forward to that! 

Bhopes – Cannot believe your DH’s comment about Lily Allen!! What did you answer? My DF is a little like that (I think they all are), I was mid conversation with him a few weeks back and he answered his phone!! Apparently didn’t realise I was talking to him.  

Little Mo – Glad you enjoyed Legoland. I went there once…well, I say I went there, I took a wrong turn and found myself on this weird little road with strange people by the sides. Then the sign ‘Welcome To Legoland’. Whooops. How is SW going?  

Shelley – Enjoy the wedding! Glad to hear you’re please with your tan, I’ve got such rubbish skin fake tan just makes me look like I’ve got some strange disease! I’d love a spray tan, but I don’t think it’d work for me, so just have to use the old fashioned sunshine! 

Sooty30 – Enjoy Suffolk! FX bubs has turned round for you. 

Rachel – Hope you are not feeling too bad. Will you have to go back out there to see the Dr when he is back from his holiday or is it all done via email? I have no experience at all here, but I am sure it will take you some time to decide what you want to do next, and there is no hurry. I am sorry it didn’t work you this time though, it is totally unfair  . 

Kitty – Pants that you were stuck indoors yesterday and Friday, hope you get to see some sunshine today! 

Loui – Big   to you. Hope you and DH are looking after eachother. 

Hello to anyone I’ve missed – I tried to remember everyone but it’s taken me ages!! Really shouldn’t leave it so long. 

Update on me – start DR on the 8th June for 4 weeks EC booked for 17th July and ET on 20th. Test date is 3rd Aug – sounds so far away!! I’ve been really up and down lately, wondering whether we’re strong enough to go through it etc. But today, I’m on a good day, so won’t moan about it! 

Anyway, we're off to my parents in a bit for a BBQ, it's my Bro's b'day and I can't wait to sit in the garden with a nice cool drink. 

Have a good day everyone - catch up soon!!

x


----------



## Sops (May 17, 2009)

Hi Shortiesmith,
Stupid Hayfever well annoyed!!! i want to sunbathe!! Wine and hayfever tabs, that was my combination too last night watching BGT!!! such a good night!

DR for 4 weeks thats a long long time, although 8th June is coming round quick thats week tomorrow    for you, hopefully my AF starts 15th June so I will only be a week behind you are you doing SP or LP? I'm doing short! I haven't got a schedule yet my next appt is 15th June cos I had my appt to discuss LP then they changed it all! So back to discuss SP, just wanna start now, I really am impatient!

Have a lovely rest of your weekend hun Sops xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a quickie to send lots of love to Cleo - thinking of you babe - lots of love


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cleo just to let you know i'm thinking of you  .I think your little ones want to meet his mummy early and is getting impatient.If your out of hospital rest up.i'm now on my marternity leave so if you need anything let me know.
Also someone I know at work had his little boy 71/2 weeks early and weighed a healthy 5lb 6oz and is a healthy little thing.I'm sure your little soldier will be just fine xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

OMG, hope you are OK Cleo and perhaps home now.  Cheeky monkey scaring his mummy like that, my mum had my sister 7 weeks early and she was fine so try not to worry, plus now he's had the steroids he'll be all pumped up and ready for the world although hopefully he'll hang on a bit longer.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just a quick update on my drugs as well.....couldn't really do anything about the possibility of them trying to deliver on sat at work as was at MILs in manchester so no point in trying to phone and change delivery address or anything, but just checked using the parcel tracking number I have and according to that they are now in chelmsford  so anyway, i'm hoping that perhaps they'll be delivered to work tomorrow...


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey all,

i'm home, finally.

It has been a really horrible time   I got in the shower about 4pm yesterday after a really lazy day. Got out and brushed my teeth. I felt what i thought was water trickling down my legs so  just put the towel between my legs. DH walked in and said Vic did you know you were bleeding!   I looked down and i'm not exaggeratng, there was a huge puddle of bright red blood and it was stll coming out (sorry tmi) .I paniced and DH called the delivery suite. We were there withn 20 mins of the bleeding starting. By the time i got there, i had soaked through a maternity pad and my clothes and it was still flowing as i lay on the bed. They hooked me straight up so  could hear bubs, he was totally unaware. The tears came   . They examined me and said there was a clot, whch they removed. Basically they have no idea why i bled. It stopped after my examination and touch wood i've had the minutest bt of brown blood. The staff were all so lovely, the food was terrible.  Bubs has been less active today, but they have had me on the monitor and although i can't alwas feel him he is very active.

So tired as i only got about 2hours sleep last night as the lady opposite me was n labour bless her and a bit noisy! 

Going to call the dr tom and see if they will now just sign me off. I asked the hosp and they said there was no reason why  couldn't go in    If that had happened at work it would have been awful!!

Thanks for all your lovely messages, they kept me sane.

Will catch up tom. Thanks again. Love you all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - massive, massive hugs hun, oh my god how scary for you and Rich    Thank goodness you are both ok and fingers crossed it appears to be a one off. I would get signed off too, just rest up and take it easy hun   

Debs - i've pm'd you hun  

Sorry for lack of personals tonight, I am bushed. I have a lovely time at my Nans this weekend, missed Si a lot though. Had a really good journey down, it only took me 2hrs 25 mins   foot was flat to the floor almost all the way   I was home just after lunchtime which was nice as I got to spend a few hours with Si. I then went for a ride this evening and I don't think that I'll be able to ride much more this week. I feel really bloated today and I was a bit uncomfortable when trotting and if Cropi spooked   have to see how it goes.

What a fantastic weekend its been, hope that everyone has had a good one and I'll catch up properly soon xxxx 


To the lady who was asking about treatment at Isis......yep as others have said Isis have lost the NHS Contract BUT it is well well worth contacting the PCT (i have the details if you wish) and explain to them that it is not feasible/possible/practical for you to go to Barts or Bourne and see if they will let you go to Isis....failing that I would get in contact with your local MP. Good luck and let me know if you need any contact info I have loads!!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh no!! Just done a huge list of personals to everyone, and lost the bloody lot.

Cleo, I am so glad you are home safe and sound. I bet you have your baby monitor on permanently now! I would also get signed off, the last few weeks are so important, you should be resting rather than spending your days on your feet, and the stress of work and worrying if the bleed will happen again won't help. Take care hun. 

Shelley, you had a lovely day for the wedding yesterday, glad it went well. I can only see some of your pics, but you looked amazing (as always!)

Tricksy, glad your trip went well and that you had a lovely weekend with your nan. I bet she loved seeing you. Poor Si, I hope he starts feeling better soon, seems like he has been ill for ages.

Thanks for your messages re Legoland. We had a lovely visit, even though it was just SO busy. The queues were awful, averaging about an hour for a 2 minute ride. We saw about 20% of the park in 2 days so need to plan another visit during a less busy time. I also met up with a friend from Windsor who I have not seen for about 15 years. It was lovely seeing her again, but it made me sad going round Windsor as it has changed so much since I lived there.

Sorry for lack of personals, I wish I had copied my last post now. I hardly ever lose stuff but hate it when it happens.

Will promise to catch up with personals tomorrow. Speak soon xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your reassuring posts. I just feel so      . Going to bed now.

thanks again   to all

Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm not surprised you feel tearful hun   snuggle up in bed with Rich and rest up xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cleo - I'm thinking of you and bubs. Big, big hugs x

Loui


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

com messed up tipical lol
can anyone tell me whats the waiting list like in isis and bourn?? 
im worried that if i get a new gp i might have to start all again and go back to being refered by new gp ect


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Morning everyone what another lovely day.Been up since 630 had my shower washing on the line Keith is in bed as just done a night shift so think I might take my book in a bit and go and sit on the beach.Better make the most of my quiet time while it lasts.
I feel like a lady of 90  .Hip is not getting better at all and all I can do is limp around.Was ment to meet up with a friend in Ipswich today but thought it was not a good idea to walk around the shops,Dont think I would of made it to the shops from the car park  
Cleo how you feeling this morning hunnie hopefully a little better after a good night sleep.I agree with you get signed off and take it easy.Work will be the last place you want to be at the moment think of yourself and the baby xx

Tricksy and Sunnieflower how are you both feeling,Hope the drugs are not making you feel too bad.Sunnyflower have you got a scan today?if so hope all goes well.xx

Pie pig hope your meds turn up safely today xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Morning Ladies

What a lovely day, hope you all had a good weekend,  I'm still taking it very easy and have become a bit of a hermit over the last few weeks and am very very nervous about scan tomorrow     


I'm waiting for a plumber to come as i have no water upstairs 


Cleo - Glad your home but how scarey for you     and how traumatic for you,  You take care hun and get signed off from work now, can you now go on maternity leave?  take it easy   

Sooty - Sorry you are having problems with your hip - is it the pregnancy that is causing it?

Zoie - Sorry i can't help with the waiting lists but one of the girls on here should be able to help you

Rivka - Thank you for coming over and keeping me company on Friday it was lovely to see you, hows your ankle?

Piepig -    Wot a pain with your meds   

Tricksy - Glad you had a nice weekend at your grans,  Hows Si now?

Little Mo - Glad Legoland was good pain about the queing though,  Did DH come back with you or did you leave him there? 

Shortie - Hope you had a nice BBQ yesterday,  not long now till you start d/r its perfectly normal to question whether your strong enough to go through it i think we've all thought like that and i know i felt like that on my last go but you'll be fine    I totoally believe in hypno i used if for my fear of flying and it really helped so i hope it works for you.

Right better get dressed before plumber gets here
love lisa xxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Lisa sending you lots of    for tomorrow.I'm sure all will go well.Be worth it when you see it/them on the screen.Yes I think it is the pregnancy that has caused the problem.Saw midwife on Saturday and she said something about spd.When your joints and ligaments soften due to the hormones.I thought at first I over did it on my last day at work on Friday but now am not so sure.I feel ok just have too hobble about.If it's still like it in a few days will ring midewife and see if there is anything I can do to help it.

Cleo might be worth checking out but in my policy at work they are not allowed to make you start maternity leave any sooner than 4 weeks before you due date if you go off work.If you go off with anything pregnancy related 4 weeks before your due date they can inforce your leave to start.I pulled a sickie last Thursday and it didn't affect mine.Just thought it was worth mentioning as you would of already given your date to start Mat leave and i'm sure you would rather keep your leave for the other side once the baby is here.Look it up and get signed off.Why should you use your leave for something that is out of your control.Might be worth looking at a govermont web site as not sure if it is the same everywhere or just where I work xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Just a quickie at work ...

Cleo -   hope you are feeling better this morning, like everyone said I would take it easy and get signed off, you and bubs are most important. Take care.

Lisa -     for the scan tomorrow, I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine, and it'll be great to see little one there   Was lovely catching up with you too. Ankle is being rested loads (so not typical for me!) so getting better, but still tender all the time and rather sore in the evening.

Sooty - hope the midwife can help you with your hip problem, doesn't sound very nice.

Tricksy - glad you enjoyed your weekend, sure your nan appreciated so much having you there.

Little Mo - you used to live in Windsor? Been there years ago and loved it, very genteel. Glad you enjoyed Legoland but shame about the queues.

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all

Cleo - oh honey, that sounds so scary      You did right to get seen straight away.  I agree with everyone else time to take it easy, keep those feet up and let DH look after you.    

Lisa -       for tomorrow sweetie, where are you having your scan? x

Loui - how you doing hon? x

Rachel - lovely to hear from you, how's things? x

Sorry this is only short, was away this weekend so catching up with work and all now. 

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

MOrning everyone,

fnally me and rch managed to drop of around 1 ths mornng. Neither of us could sleep b4 then as was feeling so emotonal after gettng back from the hosp. While  was there i just went through the motons, having needles and specuculums etc, and as you feel you're in the best place they kind of take the worry away from you. Plus as they were monitoring bubs on the machine for 40 mns at a tme  could hear and see he was ok. He's ahaving a wriggle now whch is making me feel better, plus  have my doppler whch  have already used a few times.

Going to go to the drs tom and get them to check me and bubs out, after havng really low blood pressure 100/60, it went to 158/90 so want them to check on that and check out bubs, and of course get me to sign me off.

Sooty - my school can only enforce mat leave 4 weeks b4 my due date, whch is what  put down. I agree, i don't see why i should start mat leave early when this is a genuine sick reason out of my control. My docs are pretty good, so will go tom when i'm feeling a bit more human.

Tricksy - good luck for your scan today hun. You too Sunny!
I also had an aopp about my possible SPD this afternoon but really don't feel like beng putlled about any more so after waiting for a month i'm going to cancel.

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - good to hear that you are ok this morning  

Lisa - thinking of you hun, text me what time you are having your scan tomorrow  

Sooty - get down that beach and chill out with your book, enjoy your mat leave  

Rivka - my nan loved having me to herself I think, we used to go out for the day each Christmas when I was little, she used to take me to Harrods to buy a 1lb of sausages that my Mum used to cook Christmas Day  

B - hope you're ok hun??  

Zoi - waiting list at Isis is very short at the moment, you can get an appt within a month and start treatment pretty quickly after all tests done. Bourn apparentley have a 3-4 month wait but Debs started the same month for her FET (I think??) so not too long. The criteria says they have to start treating you within 19 weeks of referal

Sunnieflower - good luck with your scan today hun, you could be having your trigger tonight   how are you feeling?? 

Real quickie as I'm sneaking on at one of my clients  

Scan this morning was good....this is Fridays.....

Right - 8.3, 6.4, 4.6 & 4
Left - 11.7, 7.9, 7.7, 5.3, 4.4 & 4.3
Lining - 4.3

Todays is.....
Right - 12.9, 7.9, 6.4 & 5.9
Left - 15, 11.1, 8.5, 8.3, 6.3 & 5.8
Lining - 7.3   

so everything is growing and I've been stimming for just 1 week and 1 day, really pleased with my lining, its showing 3 good layers. there may of been a few more follies on my right ovarie but my bowel was having a bit of mad moment and covering most of it   Back for another scan on Wednesday, looks like we are on track for egg collection on Monday (my opinion not medical one   )

Have a great day everyone and catch up this evening


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Tricksy - excellent results, both follies and lining doing so well. Looks like e/c will really come round soon   you nam sounds lovely.

Cleo -   take care of yourself.

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - that's great news hun!!! Glad your lining is getting nto gear, triple layer hey!!     

Rivka - thanks hun  

Lsa - will be thinking of you tom hun.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hospital called around 3pm and said i did need the anti d injecton!! So Dh just whisked me up there so they could gve me it. All done now though.  Its so hot!!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cleo - what's an anti d injection?

Cleo - your follies sound great - and your lining too.

Lisa - big hugs and good luck tomorrow.

Thank you to everyone for asking after me. I think we are doing OK but to be honest we are so busy with our respective work that we have not had time to think much about anything. We have our review on 16 Jun and we'll take it from there. I am sad but coping x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Loui -      for you and dh hun.  I have to have anti d injecton because of my blood group whch is rhesus o negative. Could be a problem if the babies blood mixes with mine and his is a different type. To be honest i don't know it all, but it needs to be admnistered wthin 72 hours of a bleed.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Cleo - so sorry for your fright, hope things settle down, have you had a sexing scan as you keep saying he?

Lisa - Good luck tomorrow

Tricksey - looking good sending loads of   

Hello everyone else x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

Cleo glad you're ok. Carry on taking it easy 

Tricksy sounds like you're ticking along nicely. Not long til ec. Glad you had a nice weekend. Hope dh is better now x

Lisa good luck for scan tom. My friend at work has her scan tom too. She feel over in the salon today so i'm praying everything is ok.

Little mo glad you had a nice weekend. hope the boys enyoyed it. Bit of a nightmare having to queue for so long.

Loui thinking of you  

Cath look forward to seeing you thurs. will pm you details of address.

Bhopes hope you're ok. Any update on tx?

Sunny how you doing? Hope it's all goin g ok for you x

Shelley glad you had anice time a wedding x

piepig hope your meds arrive. Nothing like a bit of extra worry for you x

Sooty glad you're enjoying mat leave. take care x

Angel/ rivka/ rachel how are you all

Love to all and sorry to those i've missed. Trying to type this before computor crashes again

kittyx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

sorry i havent been on in a while e had an amazing time saturday very long day we were knackerd at the end of the night but it was fab what a lovely day we had to.i have put all the photos on **.

cleo,hun i cant belive what u have had to go through but looking forward to seeing u tommorrow and give u the bigest hug ever.love ya hun.xxx

lisa,wishing u lots of luck for tomorrow but u wont need it as everything will be fine.     

sunniflower,hi hun how ru doing??havent seen u on here i hope ur ok hunny.  

hi everyone hope u all got to enjoy the lovely weather this weekend.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Lisa - hope all goes well with the scan today   

Tricksy - sounds like you are responding well, thanks for the call yesterday, have left the card for the driver with instructions.

Julia - sounds like you had a fab weekend apart from all the queing

kitty - hope you friend is ok

spangle - any news from you about cycling again?

Cleo - glad you got the anti-d sorted and that you are taking it easy.  

Shelley - hope you're ok

Loui -   not long till the review

Bhopes - any news on tx

sunnieflower - any news from you?

zoie - i think that the waiting list at bourn is generally 2 months notice from day 1.

Still no drugs!

went to see my sister last night, she had a scare last week, had a leak of fluid and when she went into hospital the first midwife they saw couldn't find the heartbeat!  took 3 attempts, the got another midwife who found it straight away....had a scan and everything is fine, they think she had a small tear in the membrane so she's been told to take it easy for a bit in the hopes that it will heal over.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello all,

just got back fromm the drs. She signed me off straight away and said rest!! Am so tired at the moment, feel lke  could sleep for a year. Just got my pj's that i ordered from next yesterday so i'm lazing around in them, so comfy. Waiting for shelley to bring me a cream cake over!


Piepig - what a scare for your sister, finding the heartbeat can be quite difficult at times and causes so much stress. It was such a relief on sat when the mdwife found him straight away. Hope the tear manages to heal its self. Sorry about your drugs   more stress you don't need.

Lisa - thinking of you todat hun.

Spangle - we had a sexng scan at 28 weeks so yes we know its a oy! Therre is a picture in the gallery if you want to see it, can't miss his bits! How are htings wth you hun? Have you got a date through??


Kitty, i haven't forgotton about sending you an emal hun, jwill try to do it over the weekend.

Love to all Cleo xxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello all,

just quickly popping on to wish Lisa well for today's scan   

Cleo -     hope you're doing ok sweetie and keeping those feet up! x

Sunnie - you ok honey?  not heard from you for a while, hope you're ok sweetie  

Piepig -   delivery firm, hope your drugs turn up soon, I'd keep on their case if I were you (especially if you're paying for delivery) x

Tricksy -  sounds like it's all systems go, sending you lots of      Just wondered are you doing the pineapple juice/brazil nuts too? x

Loui -     glad to see you back on here honey, and that you've got a follow up booked (not long to go), hope work is ok and little puppy is giving her mum lots of cuddles x

Shelley - hope you're ok sweetie, you looked fab in your dress and your hair was lovely x

Rivka - ouch, your poor sore feet!  please rest up and take it easy  

Little Mo - sounds like legoland was manic, I take my hat off to you for queuing for that long (I couldn't do it without going stir crazy), glad you had a lovely time tho'. Thanks again for the number x

Cath - hope you're ok, any news on the shop?  Hope that's all going ahead.  Went to a lovely cafe in a gallery at the weekend and wondered whether that's something you could do as well - put up local artists work for sale (and get a commission too!) x

 to everyone I've missed - hope you're all enjoying the lovely weather, hope it lasts  

Quick update from me, had nurse appt y'day and all ok to start tx again  - am under Dr Paloma and she's lovely, felt very much at ease with her and had a good nurses consultation y'day too (which eased a lot of my fears and also got me out of the grumps with DH as he'd done another classic foot in mouth   ).  AF arrived y'day too so start pill today but will probably (and hoping) that I'll do two packs as we'll be on holiday and I really don't fancy taking drugs away with us, so can relax about things for a little while (fingers crossed).  Went to the new walkin today for more bloods, quite smart in there too and there's loads of parking - much better than last place.

Hope everyone is well.

Lots of love n hugs n   to all

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

just nipping on to say that Sunnie's laptop charger has broken, thats why she's not been on. She had a good scan yesterday and is booked of egg collection tomorrow at 9am, she had her trigger last night. she is very very worried about the egg collection although I have tried to tell her that she'll be fine she's still very nervous.

Hopefully she will be back on again soon

xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

good news - drugs have arrived, bad news is i have the old style clexane jabs not the new ones...gutted


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

piepig glad drugs arrived at last.

Sunnie if your reading this good luck for ec. you'll be fine.

Cleo glad you've been signed off. make the most of the rest. Look forward to any info from you but don't worry when. 

Lisa hope you're ok and scan went well.

Bhopes brill news you can start again.

hi to everyone. this is a quikie as should be out enjoying weather and have to work later.
love and hugs kittyx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,
Sorry not been on for a while but am reading.

Lisa:
Hope the scan went well today, been thinking of you.

Tricksy:
When I came on to read the other day I couldn't beleive how far on you are but forgot you are on the sp it goes so fast bet you are feeling nervous now. But all is going well with the scans. good luck. Maybe Faith and I could come over and see the horses one day she would love that.

Shelley:
I can't make the bbq forgot fatherinlaw is 60 on the friday so we are going out saturday night so have to work sunday. I was really looking forward to seeing you all, and Faith would of had fun too bossing everyone around. Are you doing an other cycle in september?

Debs;
Not long till you will be going again glad you got it funded. Good luck.

Em;
Hope you are feeling better, what a pain about the appoinment being moved I still haven't made one as trying to get day 2 bloods done but the last to months it's fallen at the weekend which is a bloody nightmare.

cleo:
That must of been so scarey, glad you are now signed off, Take it easy wont you.

Hi to all the newbies, goodluck with your cycles will do more personals tomorrow promise.

take care liz xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Afternoon Ladies

Thank you for your messages, texts today your angels    I have great news from the scan, all is ok with baby it was sooooo amazing to see that heartbeat again.......happy tears all over again i was so nervous in the waiting room i was shaking as i just expected there to not be anything there as i'm still having this spotting but when i told the sonographer she just said carry on as you are keep taking the drugs and your baby is doing well,  I'm so relieved,  so i will be going back to work tomorrow but its only half day anyway so thats not too bad.  

Will be back later to do some personals but wanted to let you all know the news 
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry have not had time to come on and do personals, but I am just SOOOO happy for you Lisa, great news! Roll on the next scan!! did you get a pic? I am sooo pleased for you babe, great news xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a quickie - Lisa sweetie - i am sooooooooooooooo happy for you darlin' - you must absolutely thrilled babe


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

V quick from me too. Lisa - great news. I'm so happy for you. It's amazing to see your dream coming true after all you've been through.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - see I told you hun, your dreams are now coming true    lots and lots of love from Si & I xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Fantastic news Lisa, so pleased that everything is going well.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Lisa - what brilliant news. Fantastic.

Sunny - good luck for EC tomorow hun. You'll be absolutely fine  

Tricksy - when's your next scan? Not long til EC for you too.

Cleo - I'm so pleased you have been signed off. Your PJ's sound fab!

B - glad things are moving for you again

Piepig - I'm so pleased your drugs have arrived but sorry you have the old clexane

Loui x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lisa - fab news hun, so pleased for you!! Hope the time flies!!

Shelley - thanks for coming over today and for the cream cakes, yum yum. You take care hun  

Piepig -   for the drugs arriving!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sooty - Shelley has the list on what peeps are taking. Not sure if there is a gap that needs filling. She'll be the best person to ask


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Doh!! Sorry Tricksy just pm'd you!!


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Lisa;
I am so happy for you hun hope you can now feel a bit more relaxed about the pregnancy now hard I know with the spotting to. Do you have another scan before 12w. I'm so excited for you both. xxxxx

liz xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello everyone what another lovely day except I manged to get burnt that will teach me to sit in the sun too long.

Tricksy sounds like everything is going well

Shelly you looked lovely in your dress

Piepig great your meds have turned up

Lisa fantastic news with your scan

Sunnieflower good luck for tomorrow try not to worry I dont remember a thing about my EC

Cleo glad you have been signed off

Bhopes not long to wait now enjoy your holiday first are you going anywhere nice?

Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone


Thanks for all your messages     

Sunnie - good luck for tomorrow hope all goes well

Debs - Glad your meds turned up,  i've got the old clexane ones too   just make sure you get the air bubble out as they really bruise you if not.

Tricksy - Have you got another scan tomorrow?

Liz - Next scan will be in 3 weeks

Sooty - Hows your hips?

Luv n hugs
Lisa xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

lisa - yeh hun, another scan tomorrow at 10.30


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All, Cleo how do I look in the gallery


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Spangle - go to gallery at the top of the page. Then ultra sound scans. Hope this helps.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/index.php?cat=3


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Lisa - what a relief, so glad for you and DH.

Tricksy - good luck for the scan tomorrow.

Loui - take care and hope your review is useful.

Debs - good thing the meds arrived, hope the Clexane jabs go ok (I don't know the new one so don't know what the difference is  ).

Cleo - take care of yourself and of course good you are signed off.

Hello everyone else. I'm not coping that brilliantly lately, began to think of doing some counselling. 

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Sunnie - goodluck for EC today!!

Tricksy - hope the scan shows all is on track

Rivka -         

Lisa - John told me t keep the air bubble in as its supposed to reduce bruising


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rivka - sorry that you are having a tough time at the moment   councelling is always a good idea, it might help, have you spoken to your doctor about it??  

I've spoken to Sunnie this morning and she is very very nervous about her egg collection this morning but i've told her the danish pastry at the end is worth it   she is going to let me know how she gets on and i'll post on here for her. She is hoping her new charger will come today or tomorrow. I'm there at 10.30 so I may well see her later. 

Debs - hope that your first jab went well this morning....welcome to the MAHOOOSIVE appetite club with the steriods    

lisa - the clexane details I read told you not to try and get the air bubble out as it ensures you get all of the clexane   sure thats what I read.....will have to have a look tonight 

gotta dash as i'm at work, will nip back later

lots of love to everyone

tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry gals, I am reading and thinking about you all, but don't have time for loads of personals.

Just wanted to say good luck today Sunnie and Tricksy, hope it goes well for you both. Sunnie, hurry up and get back on the board! Like eveyone says, you won't remember a thing, and the Danish at the end is lovely!! Tricksy, hope the scan results are good. Can't believe how quickly it is going. 

Debs, sorry about the drugs, what a nightmare. Shame you have the old style injections too. 

Rivka, I am so sorry that you are feeling down about things, I hope counselling can help you. 

Cleo, is that you finished with work now then? Hope you can relax and enjoy the last few weeks before your lovely fella comes along.

Bhopes, no problem about the number - we actually saw Neil, the garden man, driving along the A12 and got his number. You will have to invite me round for a cuppa when he is toiling away in the garden, if you get him to do the work - mmmm  

Sooty, naughty girl for getting burnt!! What has happened to the sun today?? I miss it already!!

Emma, sorry I could not chat on ********. I had my brother on the phone from America, and boy can he talk!

Righto, gotta dash and get Alex clothed, he is still in his jimjams.

Speak soon xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone just to let u all no vicky was taken into hospital again lastnight as she was bleeding not as bad as last time but enough for her to go in,at the mo everything is fine,i spoke to richard and he said  vicks blood pressure is high and baby's heart rate dipped alittle but the doctors have said not to worry(easy for them to say) she has her phone so u can text her thing that would be nice.i will keep u updated.she is waiting to see the consultant.vicky sweet heart sending u all my love.xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks Shelley for letting us know   thinking of you Cleo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Shelley for the update!

Cleo -   thinking about you, will text you in a mo.

Sunny - good luck with e/c today    

Tricksy - hope the scan goes well today


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sunnie,good luck hunny ur be fine.xx

tricksy,good luck for ur scan today.xx

debs,yehhhhhhhhh first jab today go girl.xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Cleo -      sorry I can't text you, don't think I have your number but want to say am thinking of you all lots and sending you loads of      x

Sunnie - loadsa            flying there way to you honey, hope all has gone well this morning and you're enjoying the danish as I type   x

Tricksy - good luck this morning        coming your way too. x

Piepig - glad those meds turned up, all systems go now  

Lisa - fab news hon    time to relax and enjoy your pregnancy (and take it very very easy at work!) x

Rivka -      you're more than welcome to pop over if you would like a chat    

Love n hugs to all 

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh my goodness - I had no idea about Cleo - babe have text you and     that all is ok with you and bubs - lots of love    

Sorry no more personals


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cleo Am thinking of you hun will send you a text   

Sunnie Hope EC went well today hunnie.Oh I do remember the danish it was lovely

Tricsky good luck with your scan 

Piepig hope your jab went ok 

Will log on for more personals later got to go and look for slabs for back garden not looking forward to it as hip is just not getting any better.This time of day it's not too bad but after tea and bed time is very painful struggle to put any weight on right leg.Got parent craft classes tomorrow so will speak to my midwife avout it.xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Had my scan this morning and it went well. I really have a good feeling about this cycle   I don't feel anywhere near as stressed as before and things are going really well, no panics or worries    

today I have....

Right - 14.2, 9.5, 8.1, 7.6, 7.6, 6.2 & 4.2
Left - 21.4, 15.4, 15.1, 13.1, 11.3, 10.5 & 8.5
Lining is 8.4  

Sarah is pleased with me too, this protocol is suiting me a lot better than the long one and I think that as we are doing something different too its making me feel more positive about it. I asked if we were still on for egg collection on Monday and it all depends on how the follies continue to grow. It will be Monday or Wednesday....fingers crossed for Monday as it will work out better work wise if not then I may work Tuesday and take the following Tuesday off instead. 

Sunnie was still down in recovery and I didn't ask how she did but she was ok apparently, I sent my love and will let you know as soon as I hear from her

Catch up again later 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy that is fantastic i'm so pleased all went well for you today xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

Tricksy - fantastic news, all going well,   that this is your time, you deserve it.

Sunny - hope you are well recovered by now and that all went well.

Cleo -   hope you are ok.

Sooty - shame about your hip, hope the midwife can help tomorrow.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Spoke to Sunnie a little while ago and she is fine, she got 10 eggs and the egg collection went really well. She only had light sedation and a diazepan and she said that she should of listened to us and not worried    Said that I would let you guys know

laters xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Sunnie - that's brill news honey, take it easy now, sending you loadsa     

Tricksy - those are good sizes    all systems go now       

Love Bx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well work wasn't that bad today........apart from the getting up early    I got a call from the midwife today to arrange to come and see me and book me into the system and i have my 12 week scan appointment through already too - its starting to feel real  


Cleo - Awww just got on here and read about you......aww hun sorry you have had this scare again, thinking of you and hoping everythings ok with you and baby      God this is soooo frightening and worrying for you and DH   

Sunnie - Well done girl, 10 eggs is great and glad that the EC wasn't as bad as what you thought  

Tricksy - Great news on your cycle hun your right to feel positive about it all its all going perfect and seems to have gone really quick too      What are you planning to do this time with time off will you have the whole 2ww off or working this time?

Rivka - Sorry hun that your not feeling yourself and a bit down but its totally understandable with whats happened to you and what your still going through     I'm always here if you need to talk hun    

Sooty - Sorry your hip is still really bad, hope the midwife can help/advise

Debs - How strange when i didn't get the air bubble out i got loads of bruises when i get the air bubble out it doesn't......trust me to be differnet     


love Lisa xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo -   hoep all is ok. 

Tricksy - fab news on the progress of your lovely follies. And a great lining too. 

Sunnie - really pleased for you. 10 eggies is fab. 

Lisa - great that it's all starting to feel more real now. Are you still getting the nausea badly?

Sooty - hope they can do something to help ease your hip. 

Can't stop. Off nights, again, but am covered in rashes that I picked up yesterday so going to dive in the bath to see if I can get rid


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,#

had a text from vick she has stopped bleeding but has to stay in for 24hrs to be monitored she says to say thanks for all ur texts it means alot,she is really bored and hates the food but hopefully richard will take her the cream cakes i brought round yesterday that will cheer her up.but hopefully she will be fine to come home tonight or tomorrow.fingers crossed.xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

thanks for all the well wishes....but i'm not jabbing yet, just started DR so sniffing (had forgotton how rank it tastes!) and taking aspirin at the mo, no jabs for a while yet.

Tricksy - great news on your scan today, its all looking fab and i'm glad you are feeling so positive and un-stressed. 

sunnie - great number of eggs, well done!

Cleo - hope you are home again soon and that all is OK

Lisa - great that things are starting to feel real now and you will be meeting your midwife soon.

Sooty - hope you got the slabs sorted without too much pain.

cath - hope you can sort the rashes out.

xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

lisa fantastic news. i'm really pleased for you. x

Sunnie that's brill. 10 eggs is great.

tricksy glad all going well and good you're feeling positive

Rivka sorry things not great for you  

Cleo hope you're ok   

I don't have cleo's mob no to text so could someone pass on my lovr to her thanks.

Must dash, off to tap in a bit  

kittyx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Sunnie - good to hear your EC went well today and that you have lots of lovely eggies.  Hoping that they all fertilize well tonight     .

Cleo -     So sorry to hear you are back in hospital (thanks for the updates Shelley)- What a nightmare - it sounds so frightening and hope you will both be OK and can come out of hospital tomorrow.

Lisa - I was so pleased to hear your scan went OK  . It must have been a huge relief.  Glad it wasn't too bad going back to work too.

Shortiesmith and Sops - hope the hayfever is settling down - my DH is suffering badly but refuses to believe me that he should not drink on his tablets!

Sooty - sorry to hear the little one is breech - I hope they turn around soon!  

Shortie - not long for you to start down regging now.

LittleMo - glad you had a good time at legoland - those queues sound a nightmare though!

Tricksy -great news on your scan and lining today   . Sounds like it was worth trying the different protocol.  Sending you lots of     for your next scan.

Debs - good to hear your drugs have now turned up and hope the downregging goes well.  Sorry to hear about your sister but it is good news she is now OK.  That was good advice from Lisa on the air bubble in the Clexane jabs too - I hadn't realised and had been injecting it in and my stomach looked like a war zone for weeks   !

Bhopes - that is great news about your appointment at the ISIS - looks like there will be a few of you cycling next month.  Where are you going on holiday? Anywhere nice?

Rivka -     sorry to hear you are not doing that well at the moment - please let me know if you ever want to meet up for a chat about things.

Cath - hope your rash goes soon.

 to everyone I have missed.

Well some good news from me - I had a telephone consultation this evening with Stepan, my consultant in Reprofit who got back from leave this week and I am finally feeling a little more positive about things again!   I had sent him a long list of questions by email (which I think was why he asked me to call) and he told me he thinks that for whatever reason my BFN was due to a problem with the embryos (ie just bad luck) and has said that it would be worth trying again quoting stats that on fresh donor egg IVF cycles at the clinic, 97% of people will get pregnant in three goes - after this he says he has even known people then get pregnant on a 4th cycle and said that they operate a shared risk programme on the 4th so if it does not work you get the cycle for free!  Anyway, although I don't think DH and I can even contemplate financially or emotionally doing 4 d/e cycles, Stepan said it is def worth having at least one more go, and I think knowing those stats  which seem a bit too good to be true, but I don't think he would be able to make them up, we would regret things if we don't try again.  He has has said that he should be able to book us in in the autumn which will fit in well with us saving up (having already been on the waiting list once he said we don't have to wait the 11 months again) and will hopefully be able to give me a date later this week.  So - I will keep you posted but I  think (   ) we are doing the right thing and are not part of that 3% it does not work for.

Anyway better go,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Rachel - that is great news, so pleased that Stepan was able to be so positive and that you feel it is worth trying again, and excellant that you can go later this year and not have to go through the whole 11month wait again.  I think that to start with i'll leave the airbubble in as thats what the instructions and my lovely hubby say, and then at least i'll have to good war wounds to show off at work if it all gets too much and i need a break!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sunnie - great news on your egg collection - hope you get plenty of embies from those eggs - rest up and drink plenty  

Tricksy - i have a good feeling too about this cycle for you hun     so glad all is going well

Lisa - glad you are starting to feel this is all real babe - sooooooo happy for you  

Cleo - hope you are ok, been thinking of you 

Shell - thanks for passing on the news about Cleo - so much has happened since we saw her last week!  

Rachel - you sound alot more positive about things which is good hunny - hope you get a date soon   

Sooty - these babies do such strange things, my ds was about 10 days over due and decided to flip himself over and become back to back with me, thought i was in labour when he did that, i ended up having a casearean (sp!) because of it, but the point im making is that the baby could turn on its own sweetie - have you tried the gym ball yet?  

Debs - dont forget the mints to take away the taste of the drug! hope your ok - you must be well excited!

Julia - its ok you couldnt stop to chat hun, i was off out anyway - hope your all right?

Well i went to an allergy specialist today and found out im allergic to dogs   - so in the process of trying to decide what to do with our lovely pooch - thought the decision was made for us last night whilst walking him, he ran off! hes never done that before so it was a shock, but i dont know if we can keep him or not - such a hard decision to make!!

Hope everyone else is ok - must get on with cooking dinner!

Love to all
Em xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> Sooty - have you tried the gym ball yet?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

Rachel - your conversation with Stepan sounds v promising. I would tend to believe him after he discouraged us from d/e cycle which means he's not in it for the money.   your next go is the one.

Em -   what a difficult decision to make! is this allergy new? 

Sunny -   for your eggies to be positively active in the lab of love tonight.

Lisa - it does all sound well and glad you can now feel it is real, good thing you spoke to the midwife.

Cathie - has that rash disappeared?

Cleo -   thinking about you and hope things are ok.

Debs -   for you starting on your cycle.

I met the councellor today for an initial short session and she feels it will help me to have a few sessions to talk things through, I had a good impression of her so will give it a go. 

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - girl you have a 'FILTHY' mind!    

Rivka - no it started shortly after getting Dexter   - glad you felt you got somewhere today with your counseller - i think its a good move for you hun, get things off your chest and move forwards


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> Tricksy - girl you have a 'FILTHY' mind!


Why else do you think that Si married me   I hope that you manage to sort out your dilemma with Dexter, what a heart wrenching situation for you to be in 

Rivka - I hope that the councelling sessions help you hun 

Rachel - thats great news about your conversation with Stephan, at least you don't have to wait the full time again, the autumn will be here soon enough.....unfortunatley 

Debs - I forgot that you sniff and not jab. When are you starting your clexane jabs??

bhopes - where are you off too on holibobs??

Jojo - how are you hun and little Isaac??

Kitty - i hope that your friends scan went well?

Shelley - how are you doing hun?

Lisa - was it ok at work yesterday?

Julia - how are the boys??

Cath - have you still got your rash??

Sooty - how is your hip this morning?

Cleo - thinking of you hun xx

Liz - enjoy your weekend

Sunnie - fingers crossed that your eggs got jiggy with it last night 

Have a great day everyone, the sun is still shining although I thought it was going to be colder today, make the most of it I reckon 

back later

Tricksy xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Morning Ladies

How is everyone today?

Cleo - Hope your doing ok hun,  been thinking of you all the time and   that all's ok    

Emma - Aww no poor you with your horrible dilemma i remember we spoke about this that you might be allergic to Dexter a while back, how awful for you       

Rivka - Hope the counselling helps hun - where did you find them were they recommended ?  

Ticksy - Work was fine thanks i only had to do the half day and my boss is on holiday for a fortnight so it was a bit of a doss  but tomorrow is a full day so will be asleep at my desk tomorrow afternoon i reckon    Have you got another scan tomorrow?

Rachel - Really good to hear you sounding more positive about things and great news that he can get you in earlier i knew he would he is "The Man"   although i know i am very biased    Has it changed your mind about going for a proven donor next time?  I didn't but just wondered whether you had thoughts about that?  

Cath - Have the rashes gone?    Yes still getting the nausea really bad in the evening i'm getting the opposite of morning sickness   trust me i do like to be different  

Kitty - How was tap - do you teach?

B - Where and when do you go on holiday?

 to everyone

Right better shoot
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - yes hun, got another scan tomorrow at 10.45


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

10th June - Rivka SW visit for adoption









12th June - Little Mo off to France on holibobs









18th June - Em Consultation at Bourn









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









25th June - Monthly meet up down pub









Lisa - 12 week scan <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZK%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F2%255F126%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









26th June - Kitty's 40th Birthday
















27th June - Kitty's Birthday Party









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday









17th July - Cleo's baby is due









5th August - Loui & dh Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & J's Wedding Anniversary









16th August - Em going on her Cruise









Louis Birthday









25th August - Cath's Wedding Anniversary









16th Sept - Lisa & Steve Wedding Anniversary









9th October - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby going on holibobs









17th Nov Cleo's Birthday









21st November - Little Mo's Birthday









12th December - Em going on her Christmas Cruise









2010 

26th Jan - Our Threads 4th Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby Wedding Anniversary









12th Feb - Em's Birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon Birthday









20th Mar - Shelley's Birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys 30th Birthday Party
















28th March - Isaac's 2nd Birthday









10th April - Faith's 3rd Birthday









14th April - Tricksy 40th Birthday
















7th May - Lisa's Birthday
















8th May - Rachel & dh's Wedding Anniversary


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Morning All!

Whats happened to the heatwave?? Hope it's back in time for the weekend! 

PiePig - Glad your meds arrived finally! Sorry about my garbled message last time - I thought you were expecting delivery on Sunday but you'd written it on Friday night not Saturday night - I am clever . What is the difference betwwen DR'g with nasal spray and jabs? I don't like jabs - but didn't get a choice!! 

Tricksy - Good news on your cycle!! So EC next week then? Blimey - it goes so fast!   for a good result. 

Angel10 - Sorry you're allergic to your pup, thats not much fun I know. What symptoms do you get though? Giving him up seems pretty drastic. I am allergic to both cats and dogs and I have 2 of each  . I also have asthma and eczema and get hayfever but found that with time my allergy to the animals gets easier. I take it you've tried medication? Poor Dexter!  

Rachel - Glad your conversation went well and that you are feeling more positive about things. 

Lisa - Fab news on your scan! You must be so chuffed! I was reading but hadn't had a chance to get on and say it! Really pleased for you - you certainly deserve it. 

Sunnie - FX for your call today, like Tricksy said, hope they've been having a nice night together!! Hope your not feeling too sore today. 

Cleo - Hope things have calmed down again and that you can get back home to the good food! Good that they're keeping an eye on you though. Take care  

Hi to everyone else! I've popped on at work so can't stop long! My drugs are being delivered today and we start on Monday morning. I am really worried about the jabs still, but DF is quite confident that it'll all be fine! 

Right, best be off!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shortie - once you start on the jabs you'll soon get into the swing of it and soon wonder why you were worried in the first place. I hate them too but after the first couple don't think about it much. 

Lisa - WAKEY WAKEY! Hope you're ok with a long day at work. 

Angel - poor you having to think about getting rid of Dexter. I don't think I could rehome either of ours   though if he's making you ill it's not good for you.

Rachel - fab news about reprofit. Interesting that their stats are so amazing and that they do the shared risk cycle. 

Debs - have you got lots of mints handy for after the sniffing? 

Sooty - hope bubs turns soon. I've had friends who's babies turned late so there's hopefully still time. 

Rivka - glad you've managed to start the counselling already. 

Cleo - hope you're ok today and that they're able to let you come home. 

Sunnie - hope you're resting up well today. EC can really take it out of you, especially the sedation. 

Hello to everyone else. The rash is still here, though I've started taking piriton to try to ease it. I think it's an allergic reaction to the suntan lotion I used on Tuesday as it's a new one and the rash is mainly where I put the lotion. Still v irritating though, and the witch has reared her head now just to make me feel doubly drained. Could be worse, the cramps aren't too bad at the mo.

Back later.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shortie - woohoo you are starting too, lots of us cycling at the moment. Ditto what Cath says really about the jabs. I remember sitting there with my very first one just looking at it and thinking that I just couldn't do it but it really is easy. The thought of it is a LOT worse than the acutal jab. You will be fine, just make sure that your leg in not tense. Sit on the bed with your leg out infront of you is the easiest way   

Cath - what a pain about the rash, hope the piriton eases it soon  

i've not heard from Sunnie yet, just texted her to see if she's heard from Terry. Had a little chat to her hubby yesterday when I rang her and he sounds really lovely and said that we had all helped her relax a little   

will let you know as soon as i know xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Shortie - Fab news you're starting too    Try not to worry about the jabs, you do get used to doing them and they're really not that bad (I was the same as you when I started out and the girls here helped me out so much)       for your coming cycle x

Cath - ooh, sounds sore, have you tried some antihistimine cream (anthisan is the one I use, or calomine to stop the itching)?  What suntan lotion was it? Will stay clear of it. Hope you can relax with a hot water bottle for a while    

Angel - that's so sad about your woofer, have you looked at any treatments for allergic reactions? Hope that there's something out there that will help x

Rivka -      , hope the chat with your counsellor helped x

Rachel - lovely to see you back on here honey, glad you had a good chat with Stephan and you feel a bit better about things.  I think you're doing the right thing, will you do a share care with ARGC too? x

Sunnie - hope you're doing ok today, sweetie, thinking of you and hoping big T will ring soon with some fab news   x

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Tricksy - good luck with teh scan (today, isn't it? I'm a bit  )

Shortie - I agree the jabs are less frightening than we imagine, some (courageous) girls do them themselves but I'm a wimp so got DH to do them and it was absolutely fine.

Sunny - hope you are resting loads and that you'll get that all important phone call soon.

Cathie - hope the meds help for the rash and that AF will ease off soon, take care  

Lisa -   what a shame the sickness is still there, I know it's a good sign but what a pain for you ... The counsellor is attached to local chaplaincy which is how I found out about her, I'm still hesitant as never really been one for counselling but probbaly no harm in trying to sort up my mess inside.

Debs - how's sniffing going?

B - you are also starting soon, right?  

Jo / Julia - how are you and the boys?

Em - can you maybe ask your GP whether keeping DExter would be making you ill or would you get used to the allergy and it'll go??

Rachel - really good to see you positive, does he suggest to change donor or change anything in your meds next time?

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

rivka said:


> Tricksy - good luck with teh scan (today, isn't it? I'm a bit )


its tomorrow hun xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sunnie has just texted me, she has had a lovely lay in and a good sleep. Terry rang this morning and they have 6 fertilised eggs    he will monitor them and they will decide soon if they are going for blasts or not. She is feeling better already and sends her love


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

just to update u all vicky is still in hosiptal and she is very fed up as she is waiting for the consultant to review her,bless she is so bored,she really appreciates all ur lovely messages.

sunnie,thats fab news hun  and pleased ur resting.

em,what a hard decision to make if kia was different with other dogs we would take him on for u,what is he like with other dogs?and what is his temprament like??well hope u can get things sorted out hun.xx

tricksy,good luck with ur scan tomorrow.xxx

hi everyone hope ur all ok really hope the weather picks up for sunday.xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

cleo hope you will soon be home hun   

Sunnie 6 is great thats how many of mine fertilised sending you loads of   

Tricksy hope your scan tomorrow goes well,It will soon be Monday.

Shelly thanks for keeping us updated on Cleo.I'm going to be doing sundances soon i'm praying for a lovely weekend.

Shortie I found injecting in my belly better I barely felt a thing.But I think it is the nerves of doing the first one I sat for ages trying to get the courage to do it 

Cathie hope the rash soon goes I had that when I went to cyprus and it drove me mad as it itched so much 

Sorry to hear you are still feeling sick hopfully it will not be for too long

Angel sorry to hear about your dog .I'm the same.I grew up with dogs and was fine but now I start snezzing etc staight away .

Rachel,Piepig,loui,rivka,little mo and Bhopes hope you are all ok.

Well I have never laughed so much in my life this afternoon.We went to Colchester to look at new phones then to Asda,When we got to asda my hip was killing me and I was limping so one of the workers suggestest I used one of those mobility sit down things.At first I felt silly but afterwards we have never laughed so much whilst shopping.  I was zooming about chucking things in and Keith was just in tears bless him.  You had to be there  .Anyway glad I used it now as hip is not quite so sore and hopefully will get me through my parent craft class tonight.I'm sure I will never live it down though as he took a photo on his phone


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi me again,

well vicky has got to stay in another night as her blood pressure i very high,so im going to visit her this evening and take her some munchie bits as she is hatting the food,not looking forward to going on the maternity ward but a friend is in need of cheering up so thats what im going to do.i will let u all no later.xxx




p.s i may come home with a baby he he only joking .     im not that crazy........yet.......xxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley -send cleo our love won't you and tell her we are thinking of her and hope they release her soon!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG, first time I have been on today, so sorry to hear about Cleo being kept in. If you are reading Cleo, hope you are okay babe x

Tricksy, great news on the follies! Thanks for keeping us informed re Sunnie.

Sunnie, hope you are resting up, that is great news about 6 fertilised eggs. Hope you continue getting good news and they are soon back with you. Thinking about you.

Right, off to Slimming World - time to face the music. Have been eating like a pig for 2 weeks, so I bet I have undone some, if not all, of the good work I did beforehand. Will come on again later. 

Mwah to you all xxxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Tricksy - so glad things are going well with the stimms, fingers crossed for tomorrow. Not long now til EC. I was thinking about your 450 doses of gonal-f and I had 150 units and over stimulated on it. It's funny how we are all different

Sunnie - fantastic news that 6 fertilised. Let us know how you get on with the growing stage. Good to hear you're feeling a bit better and that it wasn't as bad as you expected

Little Mo - I hope it went ok at slimming world tonight and the news was better than you thought it would be.

Vicky - hoping you get out ok tomorrow and enjoy Shelly's goodies. Hospital food isn't much fun is it

Shelley - I hope you got on ok visiting Vicky and managed to leave without stealing a baby! I enjoyed looking at your photos from the weekend. I knew Jo a few years ago and what a beautiful bride she was.

Cathie - I hope the rash starts to ease off soon for you. If its really itchy calomine with aqueous is really good (can get it over the counter at the chemist). 

Angel - sorry to hear about your allergy to pooch. Maybe you could gradually get used to it like Shortie did?! Have you spoken to your practice nurse or GP about it? They might be able to give you some advice

Rivka - Sorry to hear you've been having a hard time of it. I got referred for councelling after a "traumatic event" at work and I found it really helped. I kept going of at a tangent and talking about infertility stuff and it was great to be able to rant and off load for an hour a week and know I wouldn't offend anyone  

Shortie - you will be fine with your injections... I'm quite happy to stab you if you want me to...   If ever you decide your allergies to dogs is to much let me know, cos I reckon I could find your puppy a good home  

Hi to everyone else I have missed.

I too am hoping the weather picks up again as I have a friend getting married on Saturday! We are starting drugs for our FET on Sunday. I have to take provera for 5 days to bring on the witch and then start the countdown til day 21 and down regging. Fun times!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening this has to be quick as guess what?BB is onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnyehhhhhhhhhhhhh sorry sad i no,well i havent come back with a baby as there was only bumps arround so i could off knicked a bump and waited for it to be cooked but not the same!!!!!!!! right well vick is ok i herd the baby's heart beat and it is very strong and a good rate,but vick's blood pressure is still high so they have put her on some drugs to help it drop a bit,but they made her feel abit shakie,but hopefully fingers crossed she can come home tomorrow she still wants to come sunday but i have told her to see how see feels,she loved all ur messages and sunnie she say congrats thats good news.so thats it really they have told her that this may happen again but they want to hold out till she is 36 weeks then they will make a decision on what to do.being in the ward wasnt as bad as i thought just lots of bumps everywhare and hearing all the heart beats as people were being monitored was amazing.right got to go as im missing BB.lots of love to everyone.xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just realised I'm gonna miss the next pub meet 

Sunnie - great number of embies hon, hope they continue to develop well

Shelley - glad to hear vic is ok and hopefully able to come home today.  well done you for going to the maty ward, can't have been easy.  just watching last nights BB

cvru - great news that you have a start time for your FET, will soon be here.

Julia - hope slimming world wasn't too bad!

sooty - will you be posting the mobility scooter photo on **??  

tricksy - hope the scan goes well today and that you get your EC date confirmed

rivka - hope the counselling helps  

cath - hope the rash has cleared, how awful that the suncream may have caused it!

shortie - wow not long till you start, don't worry about the jabs, my first one took me ages but you soon get used to it.  i don't know what the difference is between DR with jabs and spray, just know that bourn tend to give you the spray unless you have problems with it....tastes yuck though!  Our transfer dates are gonna be really close I think!

Em - decided what to do about Dexter?  I tried to persuade john that if you have to get rid of him we could take him on for you, but he's having none of it  

Lisa - symptoms are all sounding good hon, hope its not too hard at work 

back later xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Deb - oh you are sweet hun, thanks for trying  

Tricksy - good luck today   

Sunnie - fab news on your embies    good luck taking them to blasts    

Shell thanks for passing the news on about Cleo - big hugs Cleo


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Shelley - thanks for the update on Cleo, oh bless her bet she can't wait to get home, please send her my love and cuddles when you next speak to her x

Sunnie - great news on those embies      hope they're growing big and strong x

Tricksy - hope your scan goes well today x

Angel - funny enough if DH & I could have a dog we would call him dexter, I told DH about your situation today and he said if our circumstances were different we would love to have him    Wish we could help. x

Cvru - glad you can start your FET, that's fab news, has come round quick.    

Sooty -     your asda story made me laugh, hope your hip eases up sweetie.

Little Mo - hope you got on ok at S/W x

 to everyone I've missed, hope you're all well.  Just wondered has anyone taken marvelon before?  I'm on it at the moment and I don't know whether it's just me but I do feel really spaced out and tired - don't know whether it's the tablets or just I'm tired and need me holiday.

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi All! Quickie from me....

My drugs came yesterday and I am sure that the nurse told us to clean the top of the bottle and the injection site with a wipey thing before doing it. Now, I don't think I've got any wipey things in the box...should I have some or do I have to get those myself and if so, what should I get?? HELP!!!! 

PiePig - My EC is booked for 17th July and ET for 20th. Is yours around there too then? 

Ciao for now!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Shortie, I was never given any wipes, or told to use them, so just injected without using them, and never had any problems. However, thinking back I probably should have used them to help prevent infection. Give Isis a call, they will issue you with some.

Tricksy, hope the scan goes well today. Fingers crossed!

Cleo, hope you are okay babe, have been thinking about you. 

Ems, sorry to hear you may have to part company with Dexter. Do you have any relatives that would be willing to take him on, so that you will still be able to see him from time to time? James would love a dog but we can't even consider it while we have 3 cats, sorry. 

Sunnie, hope you get some good news today re your embies. Fingers crossed for you too xx

Morning to everyone. I went back to Slimming world last night and she said I have only put on a pound which I just don't believe as I ate so much and feel like it is much more, so it will probably show more on the scales next week.

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all.

tricksy hope scan went well today.

cleo hope you're ok. Thinking of you x

shelley hope you're ok. how's things at work.

Shortie i had loads of the wipes with all my drugs. good luck

Bhopes i was on Marvelon for years until 6 years ago. CAn't really remember how i felt tho. Hope you feel ok. Prob a hol is just what you need.

Rachel Good to hear things moving forward for you. Sounds really positive x

Little Mo I'm really struggling with the slimming world thing. Eating is far too much fun 

Debs hope you're ok on your drugs.

Angel sorry to hear about your dog.

Lisa hi yes i do teach tap. It's great fun.

Hi everyone else, sorry those i've missed.

Brought my laptop to work and it's working much better than at home!

Well I really feel like i've been hit by a truck today, in the sence that a very good friend of mine, whose baby is one tomorrow, (isis iui baby) text me in a group text to say she's expecting a baby in jan. Well, i fell apart. 

Pleased for her but....can't bring myself to reply to the text yet. How bad am I. 
phoned dh and he said book accupunture...so i did there and then. Going next thurs. see if that helps. Otherwise back to isis.
well sorry for the rant. Have a good weekend all. Hope the rain stops.Take care.

Kittyx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

sunnie forgot to say hope eggies all ok

cryu good luck with your d/regging

xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Kitty   you are not bad at all.I felt exactly the same when my sister told me she was pregnant last year just before my treatment started.It doesn't mean your not happy for them but sometimes you get sick of everyone elses good news and it brings it back every time.Wish I could give you a big hug xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Kitty -     oh honey, it is so hard when other friends tell us about their BFPs,     I had it the other week when I had a text from a friend who said she was PG, had been out with her for pizza and she wasn't drinking so new something was up. She knew about DH & I but I just felt she wanted to find out for gossip to be honest. I did wish her well but it does still hurt so I know how you feel, but try keep positive you will have your BFP too sweetie and you're not a bad person at all, sending you loads a      

Love n hugs

Bx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

also forgot to say...........lovely chocs thanks cath.  Hope you got back ok. will pm you.

And thanks sooty and bhopes xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Kitty, of course you are not bad. These people just don't understand how much it affects us, hearing their good news. Of course we are pleased for them, but it is only natural to wish it was us it was happening to. Chin up mate, you dream WILL come true one day too xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, I just went to text you but for some reason some of my numbers have gone missing from my phone. Just wanted to see how you got on at the scan. Can you send me your moby number again please? Thanks.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Any news on Vic??

Tricksy - hope the scan went well today and all is on schedule

sunnie - hope you have some news re:transfer

Shelley - great big hug for you

Kitty - you are not at all a bad person, I am still hugely jealous of pregnant friends and in particular my sister, I think its just a normal response when you've had to go through what we've all been through.

Shortie - I don't have a date for transfer yet but I'm guessing (and this is a fairly broad guess as this is my first FET) sometime the week of 6th July, but I could be hugely wrong.  Bourn don't give you a schedule when you start and just talk you through what happens for each stage and then play it by ear.  I wouldn't worry about the wipes personally, I've never used wipes and the chance of infecting yourself is really minimal as long as you are clean.

Bhopes - sorry can't help with the marvalon

Loui/Rachel - how are you both?

love to all

xxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Today has been rather dull,Been stuck to the sofa for most of it,Just isn't much to do.I'm really looking forward to Sunday but   as it forcasts rain.I hope they have got it wrong.Been crawling round front room today on all fours  .Midwife said it might help the baby to turn.I hope so as after looking round hospital yesterday i want a water birth  .We will see.I must go and get one of those fit balls  .Got to pop to Ipswich tomorrow to meet a friend for lunch so maybe i'll pop into tescos
Got to seriously start thinking what I am going to wear to a wedding on the 4th July.Too scared to buy anything too soon.
Tricksy how did your scan go today?Have they given you your time for the trigger shot?

Sunnie sending you loads of     to keep your embies dividing

Cleo how are you hun hope you are home from hospital now and you and baby are fine  

Kitty hope you are feeling a little better  

Angel any news on a new home for your dog yet?

Cath i'vw heard alot about your chocolates on here do you have a shop in Colchester?Will have to come in and buy some of them

Shelly how are you hun?

Piepig,cyru and shortie hope your meds are going fine and not getting any side affects

Bhopes,loui,Rachel,little mo,Lisa and rivka hope you all are well.Have you got anything nice planned for the weekend?xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sooty, personally I would do anything to get that baby turned! Midwife told me to do the same and clean the skirting boards. She said that women never used to suffer with the babies being round the wrong way as in past generations women were generally a lot more active with housework etc than we are. You really don't want to have forceps and ventouse like I had with James as it was awful, so you are doing the right thing.

Tricksy, where are you? Waiting to hear about your scan and also whether you have any news from Sunnie.

Cleo, how are you doing babe? Hope everything is okay with you and your little fella too.

Shame about the weather eh? I loved the sunshine last weekend, hope it comes back soon.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Little mo the midwife said the same to me last night about not being so active these days with housework etc.Keith hasn't let me touch the hoover since I got pregnant but I did wash the skirting boards and kitchen floor today.You must have known  .I'll keep doing it and hope for the best.x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone, really sorry about the late post and thank you to everyone for all of your texts and messages today   you are all very special friends  

I havn't been near a computer today and not been in too long. Well the scan went well today, lining is up to 9mm but they could only find 12 follies today, 2 have gone into hiding   I am having egg collection on Monday at 10am. Had a bit of a melt down today, very very tearful and crying at the drop of a hat......and I dropped a lot of hats   Its just panic at what might not happen and the reality has kicked in...got to keep thinking positive though.

off to catch up and will post again in a little while

lots of love, back in a mo xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening ladies,

well vicky is still in hospital as her blood pressure has not come down,bless her she is soooooooo fed up.

sorry a me post coming,well i have got another cold i feel rotten today but with the cold its making my emotions even worse im finding it so hard at work im trying to get on with things and try to be positive but i cant hide it any more,hearing them all talk about there pregnancy's and to hear how happy they all are,i havent stopped crying alday      i just cant snap out of it,i find it really frustrating why cant i just pick myself up and just get on with things and be happy with what i have got?instead im wasting time crying over things so then i get really cross with myself,i sound like a nut case,all u guys seem to be able to pick urselfs up so why cant i        sorry for going on,i dont want to go on tablets but how do i get through this??        i hope u all dont mind me going i just dont no what to do

tricksy,thats fab news hun thanks for ur text.   

debs,thank u hunny.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Soory - hope the crawling works for you. We don't have a shop in town, though we're going to have a coffee shop near Sudbury in a few weeks where we'll be selling hte chocs.

Tricksy - how did you get on today? Hope all is still developing well. Oops - just seen your post.    All those hormones going around, it's bound to be difficult. 

Sunnie - great news on your embies.   for strong blastocysts. 

B - I had marvelon years ago but can't remember a huge amount about it except that I didn't have my usual excruciating period pains. I don't think I was on it for long though as I had a clotting problem and they didn't want to risk it. 

Kitty -    you're not mean with your reaction to your friends news. It's understandable when you've been trying so long.   Glad you had a good time last night. Any chocs left?   Thanks for the pm. 

Shortie - I had wipes included in my first IVF kit but didn't have any after that and wasn't told about using them except that first time. If you need some, ask ISIS. They should have stocks and as you're funded they should give them to you. 

Cleo - hope you're ok. 

Rivka - lovely to see you earlier. 

Shelley - just seen your post too   So sorry you're finding it hard to cope. We all go through times like that and although it can seem like we're picking ourselves up and coping, its not always the case. You're not alone in this and we're here to support you through all the bad times, as well as the good which will come in due course. 

Can't stop as I'm at work, again.   The rash seems to have got worse since I came in so I'm going to look closely at an e-mail that's come out about insect bites in case it was that all along.   Would dearly love not to be here as am shattered. We looked after our friends puppy again last night, but as it was impromptu we didn't have her crate and she caused havoc all night with 2 hourly alarm calls. I love her to bits but am v happy that she's gone home now.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Ah Shelley, hun I am so so sorry that you are having such a tough time    no wonder you are struggling at work, you are surrounded by pregnant people and you have it coming at you from every direction, you just can't get away from it. I really think that you need to speak to Greg seriously about either going off sick for a while or seriously looking for another place to work out of. You can't carry on like this hun, you are going to make yourself ill   please don't for one moment think that you are the only one who can't 'get it together' that is far far from the truth and we all struggle honey but none of us work with SO many pregnant people, I just wish I could wrap you up in cotton wool and make it all better for you, huge big hugs all round on Sunday I reckon   

Cleo - hun I am so sorry that you are still in hospital but you are in the best possible place, at least baby is being monitored continually and he and you are safe. Do you want any visitors over the weekend or are you having lots of peeps come and see you?? I'd love to come up and see you but don't want to intrude.....I'll bring goodies    if not I've pop round to your's next week when you're home  

Sooty - I really hope that baby turns for you hun, keep cleaning those skirting boards, it might help   

Julia - i'll text you my number in a mo hun. How are you with your hair now?? i bet it looks lovely  

Cath - can you get your head down tonight for a couple of hours hun?? really looking forward to seeing you on Sunday, hope your rash gets diagnosed. Could you nip to Boots in the terminal and speak to the pharmasist  

Debs - thank you for your texts hun   how is your sniffing going? i hope you're ok and I'm really looking forward to seeing you on Sunday  

Kitty - great idea taking the lappie to work. Sorry that your friend was not a bit more sensitive when telling your about her bfp, some people just don't think do they. I hope that the accupuncture works for you hun  

Bhopes - big hugs for you too hun, with friends like that who needs enemys eh   you'll be missed on Sunday hun  

Shortie - don't worry about the wipes hun, i've never used any and you would be horrified where I do my jabs sometimes   IF you are worried then Isis have an open day tomorrow and they are there all day tomorrow so you could nip down and get some or I can get some for you as I've got to go in tomorrow myself, I could give them to you on Sunday  

Em - I really hope that you don't have to rehome Dexter but you have to do whats best for your health hun  

Cvru - woohoo on you starting your drugs on Sunday   good luck hun, keep in touch and let us know how you are getting on  

I've spoken to Sunnie today via text and she is doing well, she thought that her hubby had ordered the charger but apparently he had'nt so it was not so sunny in her house this morning when she found out   She still has 5 fantastic embryo's and 1 that is lagging slightly, they are going for blast transfer on Monday at 12, she is hoping to be back online very soon and she sends her love to all

I think that i've got everyone? Didn't get home until late tonight as I had to go and pick Si up from Chelmsford, we ordered dinner on the way home and I wanted to get my jab done before dinner turned up.....I got my jab out and thought oh thats strange the pen is blue...its normally red....then realised with horror that Sarah gave me a 450 iu pen not a 900 one on Wednesday....trying not to panic I thought that i'll just nip in there tomorrow as its there open day and i know that there will be someone there....that wavelength of thinking lasted about 5 seconds before I picked up the phone and rang the emergency number    Julie bless her said not to worry and just nip in tomorrow, phew.

I've had a busy daytoday, I worked this morning, then went to Isis (and cried), afterwards drove to my Mums (cried on the way!) to do our accounts (and cried) so they are all up to date before next week and then went down to Cropi. I rode her to my friends just up the road and she then worked her for an hour in the pouring rain while I stood and watch and battled not to cry....yet again    oh it was not good, I just kept bawling at the slightest thing   reality kicked in today and shook me, I just hope that it goes well and my fears are unfounded   

Ok really need to go now, been doing this for ages! Amazingly this time around I am still managing to ride, only very gently but I am making the most of it and going for a final donder in the morning with my friend. Have a great weekend everyone

Lots and Lots of Love to everyone,

Catch up tomorrow

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

ps just to make you all laugh........... Si delivered to someone today who has his office above his garage, there is no point in knocking as the bloke never hears him so Si just strolled upstairs, knocked on the door and walked straight in.....the poor bloke was watching hardcore porn on his laptop and nearly died of embarrasment    as he slammed the lid shut he went bright bright red.......I said to Si it could of been worse.....the bloke could of been knocking one out at the same time


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Shelly hope you are feeling a little bit better today   .Dont be so hard on yourself it must be so hard to be surrounded by pregnant women at work.I worked with men so never really had that,but used to get jealous when another one would say their parner was pregnant again etc.I have only met you a couple of times and you seem such a strong willed lovely person but everyone needs their time when they dont hold it together.You have been through so much.We are all here for you xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning,

Shelley -      it's so hard, I know but how  you feel is normal, think we would all feel the same if we worked  with so many pg ladies. I get jealous at all the women on the train their bumbs, even offered my seat on the bus yesterday to a big bump and thought if only it could be me.  Does your work know your situation?  Perhaps it's worth telling them how you feel?  They should think about your feelings too.      Btw,we are coming on sunday -did you get my pm?    

Tricksy - sorry you've had an emotional day, probably a lot of the drugs too making you feel like that    for Mon, Will see you sunday - we are coming x

Cath - have you tried anything topical?  Anthisan might help, if not I'd try go see your practice nurse, hope you feel better soon.

Hellooooo to everyone else, hope you're all ok, looking forrward to catching up tomorrow x

love n hugs to all
Bx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

p.s.  Forgot to say, shortie, I used the wipes but not on the bottle but on the area I was injecting in my leg or tum. I don't think there's much chance of infection.  Hope you're ok sweetie Bx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Morning Peeps

It was my first full day at work yesterday - luckily my boss is away for a fortnight so did sweet "F.A"  



Tricksy - Great news on your scan hun,  I think we all get those wobbly days at some stage of our treatments i know i had lots of days like that on this last one i had and at one point i was even thinking of cancelling it as i didn't feel strong enough to go through with it but just keep remembering that your cycle and meds are all different this time - sending you lots of positives    

Cleo - Hope they will let you out of hospital soon hun     thinking of you    

Sunnie - Great news on your embies - Good luck for Monday  

Shelley - Awww hun its sooooo hard, sending you a big hug     it must be soo upsetting for you at work being surrounded by pregnant girls  especially when you have to put a brave face on in front of the clients and pretend everythings fine that is stressful in itself.  Don't beat yourself up about it hun i know i've felt many times that i needed to go and see the doctor as i couldn't pick myself up from a black hole just try to get through one day at a time and maybe see if you can get signed off from work for a while maybe you need a break away from that environment.  Did you find out about the councelling?

Kitty - Big big hugs to you too hun     I've felt the same as you so many times and i'm sure everyone on here has felt like that hun, you can't help it after you've been through all we have and had so much dissappointment when you hear that one of your friends is pg it does knock the wind from your sails     I've watched all my friends go on to have their 1st & 2nd children while i've stood still in limboland.    I just think your friend was insenstive to let you know by a group text that must have really hurt     

Sooty - Hope baby turns hun,  you did make me laugh going around in that mobility scooter  

Cath - Sorry that rash is still there maybe you should go and get it checked out  

Julia - Well done on just putting on a pound.

Shortie - I've never used the wipes but if your worried like everyone has said Isis will have loads, good luck on the d/regging, how are you feeling - nervous,excited all rolled into one?

Cvru - Great news on starting your drugs on Sunday, what drugs are you on ? - Hope your enjoy the wedding this weekent

Debs - Hows the sniffing going?

Rachel - Hope your ok and feeling more positive about your next cycle  

Bhopes - Hows you?

Emma - Hows things  - any decisions about Dexter?

Have a good weekend everyone
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all - there are so many of us on here now my posts seem to be getting longer and longer!  Anyway here goes...

Cleo -     sorry to hear you are still in hospital, but at least you are in the safest place for you and the little one - hoping you will be able to come out soon though.

Debs - there's nothing like a good old war wound to make people feel sorry for you!!!   - sounds like a good plan though to get out of some work!  

Emma -   sorry to hear about your allergy - poor you (and Dexter).  Have you decided what to do yet?

Rivka - glad to hear that you got on with your counsellor - hope that the sessions can help you move forward  .  Stepan said he would have to relook at my notes before he plans my meds for the next cycle but suggested increasing the progesterone dose.

Triksy - not long for you now then!  I'm not suprised you are feeling emotional either - you are on the top dose of meds so have all those hormones floating around on top of it being such a really stressful thing to go through.  Try and keep up the PMA though - there are lots of changes for you on this cycle and I think your chances are good     .  I have all crossed for Monday for you too    although make the most of your rides with Cropi in the meantime.

Shelley - sending you lots of hugs hun   .  I think we all feel like this at times and you sound how I was a couple of weeks back - it is just so hard to keep up the PMA at times, especially in between cycles, but we are all here for you if you need us and can understand a little of how you are feeling.

Lisa - what a result - going back to work and finding your boss is on leave!  I did ask Stepan during our call if we can have a proven donor next time, to which he replied 'of course', but we will see who we get offered nearer the time.  I know you turned down an older proven donor in favour of a younger person and if we get offered an unproven 19 year old then I won't be complaining too much - Stepan basically said the younger the better. Although it didn't work I still don't really think it was our donor's fault as the embryos were still looking v. good at time of transfer but who knows.

Cath - sorry your rash hasn't cleared up yet   - are you going to go to the doctors?  I am sure a bad nights sleep can't have helped either.

Bhopes - hope your sponsored walk goes well tonight  .  I also took Marvelon for my IVF cycle at the ISIS but felt OK on it but everyone is different, and I know the progesterone drug I had on my last cycle made me feel very spacey - hope you get used to it soon.  BTW, I am planning to get shared care again for the immune stuff at the moment for our next cycle but I am toying with the idea of going to see Dr Gorgy instead for this (he used to work at the ARGC and has now set up on Harley st). Although we would have to pay for the consult, he is supposed to be cheaper and if it it turns out I need IVIG again when I get the immunes retested he offers the intravenous intralipids as a much cheaper alternative (which the ARGC don't offer).  I will wait until we get a date though before I look into this and am still waiting for a copy of my last retest to come from the ARGC.

Sunnie - hope your embies are still doing well - it sounds like you have some good ones there if they are recommending a blast transfer so sending you lots of for Monday.

Sooty - your trip around Asda sounded very interesting!   I can't remember where you live (I'm in Colchester) but I have a fit ball you can borrow if you like?  I go to fit ball classes a lot but to be honest rarely get the motivation to use it at home so wouldn't miss it for a couple of weeks - just pm me if you want it - crawling around on the floor doesn't sound much fun!

Julia - glad your visit to slimming world was better than expected!

Cvru - hope that the rain holds off today for your friend's wedding  .

Shortie - a few of the IVF drugs I have been on have come with the wipey thing, but most others haven't and to be honest I have just usually injected them whatever and have never had any infection or anything so I think you will be fine. 

Kitty - I second what everyone else has said - you are not a bad person for feeling like you do about your friend, it is perfectly natural and just so difficult when we want to get pregnant so badly too.  It doesn't mean you aren't pleaed for her.  Sending you big hugs   

Hello to everyone I have missed - looking forward to seeing a few of you tomorrow,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Rachel thankyou for the offer but I have just got back from Ipswich and I stopped in tescos and picked one up for a fiver.Thing is not sure what exactly i'm ment to be doing on it anyway.What are the best moves to help a baby move round  I haven't got a bloody clue  .Will pump it up later and have a go.think I might go and be lazy and watch some tv in bed xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

evening

Thanks for your thoughts. I had another skin full of it today with my pg friend who works wirh me banging on, plus my other stylist saying "everyone seems to be pregnant" and how she just fell pg 3 times by almost just a sniff of her lazy dp!! moan moan moan 

Anyway, Shelley    i really know how difficult it is keeping up that cheery self with clients.
Really sorry we will miss tom. Hope the rain keeps off and you have a nice day x

Tricksy loved the story about si's delivery  Hope you are not so tearfull today. All the best for monday


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

ooooh i posted before i'd finished typing..........

sunnie sounds like your embies coming on great.

sooty you'll have a sparkling house. My dh would think that's great 

Must dash, dinner time...............try get back later.

Love to all, have fun tom

kittyx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Kitty - hope you are feeling a little better today hunny - its so hard when you hear of someone getting pg and in a text too - thats very hurtful, that happened to me before and i couldnt stop crying! thinking of you and what you are surrounded by at work too my love  

Shell - sweetie, thinking of you too - so so hard for you im sure, could you afford some time off hun? you need to get yourself well and away from those thoughtless little b*tches   

Tricksy -    how exciting that you are ready for egg collection, im really excited for you hunny - dont knock yourself cos of your tears, its an emotional time  

CLeo - thanks for your message, been thinking of you  

Thanks for all your comments about me and my Pooch, having a terrible time, keep crying at the thought of having to rehome him but its important i am well, and apparently stress is a big contributory factor to allergic reactions and taking into consideration what dh and i want to do, i must be well - still looking into findng somewhere, but he will NOT be going to just anyone or into kennells, we wont let that happen, i want a nice home for him!

Unfortunately we cant make tomoz - sorry Shell - got so much on with my ds and dh has to do some work for the fire brigade so its just not doable   i am sorry but hope you all have a good time!

Love to all
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

JUST TO SAY NO MATTER WHAT THE WEATHER TOMORROW ITS DEFO GOING AHEAD LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING U ALL TOMORROW.LISA RU COMING??


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sod the weather, it will be great whatever the weather. Looking forward to seeing you all xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

We're coming!!!! 

Em -   was really looking forward to seeing you, can't you come down for a couple of hours  So sorry that you are having to rehome Dexter, the right home will come up honey   

Shell - I spoke to Lisa last night and she was coming as long as she wasn't too sick....her sickness gets worse as the day goes on so think she will come early and maybe leave early if she feels rough   good to chat to you tonight  


 Got to do my trigger in 30 mins   (had my egg collection moved back to 10.30 Monday) 

Really worried I'm going to forget it!!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - good luck with the trigger. 

Angel -  

Kitty -   I can't believe you're friend is being so insensitive despite having been through infertility herself.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Trigger done   and it stung lots!!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

rivka,sorry u cant make it,lots of love i hope ur ok.xxx

what a poo morning but its meant to getbetter lets hope so.cant wait to see u all.xxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - well done with your trigger hun - hope you slept well last night. What time will it be going on till today? only time i think i can get there would be about seven but not sure it will still be going then?


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

What time shall we arrive??Did you say before 1230 ish or was it 130ish?My memory is rubbish 

Tricksy hope you got a nice layin today.Glad your trigger went well Monday will soon be here hun 

Kitty sorry we will miss you today.Hope you are ok


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

12.30 sooty!

Hope the weather cheers up


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

[fly]I'm home!!![/fly]

A quick one from me to say i was discharged this morning after my blood pressure finally stablised over night. Got to go back tom at 1pm for them to check on me and take more blood, but at least i'm home for now!! I will also be scanned at 36 weeks to see what my [;lacenta is doing and whether i need a c section. Dh cookng me a fry up as we speak and then 'm off to bed. Ddn't get any sleep last night as the ward was busy with people in labour making lots of noise. Thank you for all your taxts, they really meant alot.

Shelley - thank you so much for coming in to see me hun, i know how hard it is for you at the moment. It really meant alot to me.    

Love to everyone else, wll do personals when i am feeling more human!

[fly]  HAVE A FAB DAY TODAY AND I'M SORRY I'M MISSING IT!! [/fly]


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Yay Cleo - so pleased to hear you are not (not as pleased as you are I bet!), Tricksy told me what kind of idiots you were dealing with last night.....trying to give you turkey    Hope you have a lovely day resting up in your own bed xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - really pleased you're home now. Enjoy the fry up (not that you won't after a few days of hospital food). 

Tricksy - well done on the trigger. Will be chucking a massive load of   your way for tomorrow. 

Have a fab afternoon ladies. The weather looks like it's alread perking up, the sun is coming out here, so hopefully will be shining brihgtly for you all later.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

still peeing it down here


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

The weather is improving so hope you're having a lovely time at Shelley's!!!

Shells -   hope you'tre feeling better today, it's hard for you with all these pg women around. And it's not true we are all coping better, I'm going to the counsellor exactly because I keep crying at all moments.

Tricksy -   you're bound to feel emotional as e/c day is nearing and with all your meds. Sending you a lot of    for Monday and   that this is your time, you so deserve it.

Cathie - it was brill to see you on Friday, see you later next week. Is the rash improving?

Kitty -   so insensitive to make such announcements in a group text, people really don't think ...

B - you canbuy wipes from Boots hun if you are paranoid like me   actually I have some spare at home so if you want to pop in I'll let you have them if you like.

Lisa - hope the sickness is not getting you too down, talk to you later  

Cleo - so glad to hera you are back at home, you've been through quite an experience   but main thing is that baby is ok, hope you managed to get some sleep.

Sooty -   for baby to turn round quick.

Em - what a pity you need to rehome Dexter   I would have taken him but DH is not keen, as soon as he heard it's because of your allergy he happily said "I also have an allergy"   

Rachel - I did a very short run (15 minutes) this morning in the park and it was ok, so hopefully could be back to proper running soon (but will have to start it gently, as not as fit as you are !!).

Little Mo, Jo, Crv, Liz, Debs - hope you are all well.

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Rivka - shame I dont think its as funny as your dh does  

Cleo - great to hear you are home, rest up hun  

Hope the bbq goes well -  

Em x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Shelley and Greg, 

Thank you both so much for having us over this afternoon. I had a great time and it was lovely to see everyone. James also had a fab time, so much so that he did not want to come home! Alex loved all the cuddles too. Was great seeing everyone, but we missed those who could not come.

Hope Tricksy and Sunnie have a good night's sleep tonight in preparation for tomorrow. Good luck to both of you.

Thanks again Shelley xxxxx

PS:  Cleo, SO glad you are home babe. I bet that fry up tasted lush after the hospital food! Hope all goes well for your check up too.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi i would like to say thankyou too to Shelly and Greg.I had a lovely afternoon.The burgers were yummy.Was lovely to see everyone again and also lovely to meet Rachel and Lisa.

Little mo bless him he really didn't want to leave did he hope those tears soon dried up.

Tricksy and Sunnie try and get a good night sleep tonight will be thinking of you both in the morning.

Cleo sorry you missed today but really pleased you are out of hospital.Glad you both are ok

Well i'm already in my pj's.Feel like a lazy evening tonight.Think i may be asleep on sofa soon


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Shelley & Greg, had a lovely time, was great to see everyone.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Big thank you to Shelley and Greg for today   it was a lovely day, we had a great time and it was great to catch up (feel like ages since i last saw you all) and it was lovely to meet Sooty and Sunnie    Missed everyone who couldn't make it 

Sooty - I'm in my Pj's too   

Little Mo - Lovely to meet little Alex he is soooooooo cute and James is sooooooooooooo cute too  

Tricksy & Sunnie - Have a lovely sleep tonight and will be thinking of you tomorrow - Sending you lots of positives   

Cleo - So glad your home    and hope you enjoyed your fry up    Good luck tomorrow for your blood tests.

lots of love
Lisa xxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quick one from me too to say that DH and I had a lovely time today - Shellie and Greg   for being great hosts.  It was lovely to see everyone (and meet Sunnie and Sooty).  Shame about all of those who could not make it though - you were missed.

Tricksy and Sunnie - sending you both lots of     and   for tomorrow.

Cleo -   I am so glad to hear you are out of hospital and hope you won't have to go back in for a while.

Rivka - keep up the good work and let me know when you feel up to going out (although don't overdo it either and be careful with your ankle)

Bhopes and DH  - thanks again for our lift today.

lots of love,

Rachel xxx

ps now on coundown to the Apprentice!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm in my pj's too   have been for the last hour and a bit!! I got drenched doing Cropi, the rain lashed down and we had a cracking thunderstorm...I was soaked to the skin, got in the car and drove literally 2 mins down the road and it was dry    

Thank you to Shelley & Greg for a wonderful afternoon, it was great to see everyone, the food and company were fantastic   

I'm hoping to get a good nights sleep tonight in preperation for tomorrow. I'm sure I will be nervous in the morning but I feel ok so far. Will catch up again later.

Lots of Love to everyone 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I've had a lovely sleep, a fry up and a roast dinner!! Feelng much better. Still tired, but need to hang out til 10 to take my tablets.  So gutted i missed today, looks like you all had fun. Glad the weather cheered up too!!

Tricksy - wishing you loads of luck for tom!!       Here's to lots of fab quality eggs and embies!! Can't beleve you got wet doing cropi, no ran here at all. Could hear the thunder though.

Sunny - good luck for your transfer hun. YOu'll be PUPO this time tom.


My MIL is taking me back to the hosp tom, just hope my blood pressure is ok as don't want to go back in. Googled everything and it seems they are looking out for preeclampsia, which i figured anyway. I have some of the symptoms they were asking me about but its so hard as often they are just ascosiated with pregnancy anyway. 

Right love to all


Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> Tricksy - wishing you loads of luck for tom!!      Here's to lots of fab quality eggs and embies!! Can't beleve you got wet doing cropi, no ran here at all. Could hear the thunder though.


I know!! I was SOAKED, mascara running down my face, huge great big fat rain drops, dripping hair, soggy jeans....got to Westwood Park and it was bone dry  could not believe it, really really strange  so glad you are home hun  I think it was Deb that said that you normally have protien in your urine with pre eclampcia you havn't got that have you? Fingers, toes and everything crossed for you for tomorrow


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just said to Si....wow look at this, how cool is that......

http://www.mothercare.com/b/217218031/ref=sc_iw_c_1_1_42768041

then saw the price


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have a trace of protein, but have had that all along. Have a headache, but thought that was hardly surprising as i hadn't been sleepng or getting fresh air, got spots in front of my eyes, but only when i stood up after laying on the bed. Oh and raised blood pressure. All symptoms but could be explained away. That's why they take bloods and check liver and kidney function, one of my bloods is on the upper side of normal, so they'll check agan tomorrow.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

ah hun, all symptoms can be explained in a number of reasons...you are being closely monitored and checked so thats the most important thing xxx take care and keep in touch


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

we have finally cleaned up and we are both knackerd but it was lovely seeing u all today so thanks for coming and i have enough for left for the week.xx

cleo,hunny i phoned u earlier but no answer and i have sent u a text ru okhave to say u mised out on the best chocolate cake ever,but i have got loads of veggie stuff to bring round for u and richard and i will bring chocolate cake over,was thinking maybe wednesday/??well hope ur ok so pleased ur home and thanks for the lovely things u said on face book it made me cry ur a fab friend and i will do anything to help or cheer u up.love ya lots.xxxx

tricksy,yuk that pram come bike is horrible sorry but thats not a nice looking pram.best of luck for tomorrow not that ur need it.xxxx

sunnie,best of luck for u to hun.xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi ladies

sounds like you had a lovely day today. Sorry i missed it, but had a nice day shopping at westfield in london, although didn't end up buying much it was nice to spend time with my dad.

Cleo glad you're home. Hope you get on ok tom.

Tricksy good luck tom  

Sunnie hope transfer goes well 

Looking forward to the apprentice in a minute.



Love and hugs kittyx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, how much   Very cool though!

I did laugh about the man with the porn, did Si manage to keep a straight face?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley - sorry hun, we always screen our calls, u should have left a message and i would have called back. U up now?? My phone s on silent upstairs so probably have loads of messages i haven't seen!! Sorry hun.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksey and Sunnie sending you loads of   .Good luck for today you both will soon pupoxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Morning all! 

Sounds like you had a lovely time at The Wilsons' yesterday, sorry we couldn't make it. DF's family came over to inspect the newly finished garden and I ended up doing a roast. Went to get my Aunt Bessies out of the freezer and checked the use by date - Oct 2006   So we had no Yorkshire Puds   . Did my first DR jab this morning...DF was very patient with me bless him. I thought I was ready then I realised I wasn't! So I put an ice pack on for 10 mins then decided I was ready - I know I'm a HUGE wimp . But it wasn't too bad at all, I may even try without the ice tomorrow....or maybe not  

Tricksy & Sunnie - Good luck for today   

Kitty - Did you enjoy Westfield? DF wants to go there next Thurs as he's taking me to see the Script and thought it'd be nice to go there during the day. Would you say it's worth a look?

Rachel - Did you enjoy the Apprentice final? I thought Kate should have won! 

Cleo - Glad you are home and enjoyed your fry-up! Keep your feet up now enjoy it!  You're gonna be pretty bust soon! 

Have a good week everyone. I'm looking forward to Wednesday night - we're away for the weekend as of Thursday morning, off to Alton Towers and DF's Lamborghini race day - can't wait!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a quickie to wish Tricksy and Sunnie lots and lots of luck for today, hope it goes well for both of you. xxx

Shortie, well done on doing your first jab! It gets easier as you go along.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy & Sunnie - thinking of you both today - hope everything goes well      

Sounds like you all had a lovely time yesterday, sorry we missed it but needed to be around for my son, getting him to the gym and on to school - just wasnt possible, never mind - next time maybe?

At work so must go!  
EM xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy and Sunnie - good luck for today. 

Shortie - well done on getting the first jab done. It's the hardest by a long way.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Tricksy -      good luck today!

Sunny - good luck to you to    

Cleo - hope you're resting loads, take care hun

Em -   sorry I didn't want to offend you, I was not laughing at you but at DH being silly! We didn't think your allergy is funny, it's just funny how we keep having this discussion about me wanting pets and he not. Hope you didn't take it the wrong way ...

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Shelley - thanks for a lovely afternoon yesterday, DH & I had a great time and lovely to catch up with everyone.  Thanks for all the food too - everything was yummy, please thank your DH too for us.  Btw, did my hubby may have left a blue jumper at yours - he's terrible for leaving things places (including 2 of my dresses left on the train which had been sold on ebay   ) ?  Thanks again honey, had a lovely lovely time x

Cleo - glad you're home honey, hope you're resting loads and you get the all clear from the hospital    

Tricksy -     good luck for today, hope you get on ok.  Sorry you got so drenched last night we could see the big dark cloud as we drove home, then there was a beautiful rainbow. x

Sunnie - lovely to see you again and meet your DH y'day, hope you're getting on ok this morning and sending you lots of    

 to everyone else, lovely to catch up with you all y'day as always.  Missed everyone who couldn't make it       Sorry I didn't get on here til today, was so pooped after that walk that I went straight to bed when I got in last night, only to surface for the apprentice and then out for the count again but then had a nightmare about the nutter on our doorstep!

love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Bhopes sorry to hear about your nightmare about the nutter.Strange how things come back to you in your dreams.I think there was a blue sweater left at shelly's yesterday on a back of a chair.

Trisckys and sunnie hope you are both ok and now putting your feet up for the day  

I have had a quite busy morning.Cleaned the blinds,dusted cleaned the fridge out done bathroom just feel like I want to do things Think I might be nesting  .Going to go and get in the bath to get me to slow down then got to go and find a nice birthday card for keith from me and the baby as it's his birthday tomorrow.xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Don't know if anyone has seen but Simon has just posted on ******** and Tricksy has 9 eggs! Well done Tricksy and Si xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Fab news Tricksy    Hope you're recovering nicely and got a good pastry after. 

Sooty - def sounds like you're nesting. If you run out of things to do there's always loads needs doing here     Have a good bath and chill.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy well done that is fantastic news.I had a moment earlier  and thought you were having ET today.
9 is fantastic make sure you take it easy todayxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Great news, Tricksy & DH, that's a good number - hope you're resting up now  

love Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi guys,

thank you so much for all of your texts and messages this morning. As Julia said we did get 9 eggs which we are pleased about. Everything this time has been SO different, lets just hope that this is the one     

I was totally awake through the whole procedure this time, a first and it was fine, no pain and it was nice to actually see what happens!! 

I'm not chilling on the sofa and don't plan on going far today.

Will catch up with you all later xxx

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow Tricksy, sounds great, it is lovely that you are so relaxed about your treatment this time round, fingers crossed you get the outcome you both so deserve  

Just got a text from Sunnie too, she said "from the 5 embies only 2 were ok. One of them was just about good, the other was half on its way to be good. Terry recommended transferring back both and we agreed to that. Still might have a chance that both will develop. Testing will be on the 20th".

Let's hope we have 2 more pregnant ladies very very soon! xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Fab news Tricksy - thanks for your texts - thinking of you      

Sunnie - lots of luck to you too hun      

Just a quickie - anyone about friday evening in Colchester? only am taking DS to some music thingy and need somewhere to go for a few hours - save going home again!  

Be back later  

ps Rivka - sorry hun, am feeling VERY sensitive to the whole doggy thing, everyone i talk to says, 'Oh poor Dexter' when actually i feel like sh*t about it all    and need a poor Emma !!!   hope your ok xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry Em, we will be in sunny France (although forecast looks cloudy/rainy but I can be optimistic!).


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

tricksy thats great news xx

sunnie    thinking of you xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Tricsky - thanks for your text, 9 eggies is an excellent result, here's to them getting v busy tonight in the lab of love. Rest up and take it easy, keeping everything crossed for you.

Sunny - thinking about you and sending positive vibes to your eggies, take care and rest and hope you hear good news soon.

Em - oh I feel so bad about making you upset ... Didn't mean to, just my twisted sense of humour. Of course it's poor Emma! About Friday night, you're more than welcome to come over for the evening, if you're not cross with us! let me know and I'll pm you the address.

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

well its all go on here at the moment!

Tricksy - fab news hun!!! 9 eggs s great. Hope they get it on top Pat Boone!!! heres to some lovely blasto embies!! You'll soon be PUPO.

Sunni - great news for you too, they sound lke fab embies!!     

Angel -sorry bout Dexter hun, what a hard decison.  What symptoms do you have??

Rivka- hi hun!! I am resting...promise!!

Just got back from my app. Was really good there. Was in there for an hour and they basically chack everything out that they did when  was n hosp. Results as follows: BP was 137/82 when i arrved and then rose to 144/92 so its still going up and down but the tablets seem to be controlling it. If it goes over 100 (bottom number) thats when ts bad. Protein found in wee, not loads though. Plus they found blood but i said to them  thnk its coming from my other passage not my wee!! She agreed but they're testng it anyway. Baby monitored and all fine. Back in agan on thursday morning for much of the same and blood tests Reminded of what to watch out for and told to come straght back if  have any of the symptoms of pre eclampsia. Now classed as high risk pregnancy. Its amazing how quckly things can change.


Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - great news that you don't need to be kept in. As for blood pressure, I once had it taken when they thought I'd had a stroke and it was really really high but the doc says it does go up loads when you're in there having a blood pressure test, just because of the stress of having to have it taken for a purpose. The next day I had it done at my gym and it was normal, if not a bit low. 

Em - I'm around Friday night too, though may be a bit dozy as am on a night shift Thursday.

Julia - enjoy France. Hope the weather picks up for you. 

Must dash, going to go into work early tonight so I can leave earlier than normal - going in an hour early means I should be able to leave there by 6 instead of 7.30 - yipeeeeee.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

CathB said:


> I once had it taken when they thought I'd had a stroke


OMG Cathie, that sounds scary!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just a quickie.....my cousin and his fiancee have just had their baby today.....3lb 5oz little boy....very early, not due till august!

off to read all your news from today now


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

It wasn't as scary as it sounds as it was only after the event they said it was probably a  a clot/mini stroke. I just woke up one morning not being able to focus one eye and by the time I went to the docs (left it a few hours as thougt it was sleep dust) it had gone.

Piepig - is the baby healthy despite it's early arrival? That must be so worrying.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shortie - congrats on your first DR jab, it will get easier.

Tricksy - that pram thing is crazy, john likes the idea though esp as he cycles everywhere and doesn't drive.....not sure its practical at that price though!  Fab news on a great crop of eggs, I've been trying to tell people how cool EC is when you are awake and can watch...now you know!  Hope the eggies and spermies are getting it on!

Em - hope DS had a good birthday....that was this weekend wasn't it??

B- hope the nightmares soon pass, it must have been so scary dealing with the nutter

Sunnie - great news on being PUPO!! am on holiday on test day...could someone text me??

Cleo - glad to hear you are being monitored so well and that you are feeling OK and BP is not too high

Cath - not had too much news yet....my parents didn't even know when i phoned for more info, apparantly my aunt and uncle are away on holiday so news might be a bit slow being passed on, but from what my other cousin has said I imagine that they are doing OK considering how early he is.

Sooty - do yu want to come and nest at mine once you've got your house sparkling!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening everyone   

Debs - it was pretty cool being awake and aware of everything....I was a bit scared though at the beginning. I said to Richard, I'm still awake, you need to give me more    I only felt discomfort a couple of times and immediatley he gave me a shot of whatever it was and within seconds it was gone. He is a fantastic aneathsawotsit, really kind and very calming. Wow your cousins baby is very early, thank goodness he is ok and thats not a bad size for a baby that is 2 months early. Fingers, toes, everything crossed for them hun xxx I'll drop you a text when Sunnie tests  

Cath - how are the plans going with the coffee shop?? are you still waiting for a firm take over date 

Julia - thanks for the update earlier hun   i hope that the weather cheers up for you in France. I bet J won't care as long as he has a pool  

Kitty - how are you feeling today? glad that you had a good time with your Dad shopping   

Bhopes - it was good to catch up with you yesterday hun, bet you can't wait for your holiday   

Em - I am sure that everyone of course realises that the situation with Dexter is affecting you too   what are your symptoms?? does Piriton help in the meantime of finding him another home?? 

Cleo - thanks for the text hun   so glad it all went well today. Fingers crossed for Thursday  

Rivka - thank you for your texts too hun, sorry that you are having a tought time too at he moment, I hope it eases for you xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Not sure if I forgot anyone, sorry if i have   

oh Lisa - how was work hunny was S ok yesterday he seemed quiet?? still not used to him being so skinny!!!! 

Sunnie - great to talk to you earlier hun, fingers crossed your new charger turns up tomorrow xxx Congratulations on being PUPU (pregnant until proven otherwise  ) we've got everything crossed for you   

I've had a lovely afternoon chilling on the sofa, dozing on and off and being kept supplied with tea and food    I'm now a little sore and feel more bloated now than I did this morning   Si is just doing our dinner and it will be an early night tonight I reckon. Si went back to the docs this afternoon as he's still rough (now 5 weeks  ) and the GP wants him to have a chest xray before he prescribes anything else. He'll go and have that done tomorrow after Terry has rung.....if we feel ok then we might go and see the new Terminator film in the afternoon   

catch up later, hope everyone else is ok??

Lots of love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Tricksy -    9 eggs - that is great news -     that they all fertilize overnight.  Hope that Si is OK too, but it is good the GP is investigating it properly.

Sunnie -   on being PUPO - that sounds good that you have got 2 embies on board given the new rules - sending you lots of   for the TWW.

Cleo -   hope you are OK - sounds like the hospital are keeping a good eye on you - I hope you don't have to go back in any time soon  

Emma   - it's DH's birthday this weekend and we are going out Friday but any other time you are in Colchester it would be lovely to see you.

Shortie - Kate lost all my respect when I saw she was going out with pantsman so I was glad she didn't win!  Congrats on your first jab - you'll soon be doing them without the icepack.

 to everybody else,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Went to bed at 4.30 and just woke up!   I could sleep for England at the moment.

Piepig - wow for your cousnis baby. How scary! Hope bubs and mum is doing well. 

Trcksy - poor si, talk about getting you down being ill for so long. HOpe they can shed some light on it soon and give hm something.

Rachel -  

My MIL stocked our fridge up today, she's so sweet! So got some things to just whack in the oven for dinner, yum yum.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

That was nice of her Cleo, full of yummy stuff eh!! Si was really worried that his swimmers would be effected today as he's been rough for so long but Terry assured him that they were still great, so that was a big sigh of relief for him


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - loved si's updates on ********. Hope he wasn't typing one handed!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Guys

OMG    So much has happened on here today - All good news   

Tricksy - Well done hun today    Great news!! Hope your still on the sofa being waited on and hope Si gets on ok with his chest xray,  S was ok but he was a bit quiet and he said he's just worrying, he's normally so laid back also he's got to go to the hospital on Sunday to have an ultrasound as when his cholesertol came back high this liver function was borderline too so he's a bit worried about that too  

Sunnie - Well done PUPO lady    

Emm - I'm in Friday night but i'm not in Colchester as you know but your welcome over here - 

Shortie - Well done on your 1st jab    you'll soon be a dabhand at it  

Julia - when do you go to France and for how long?

B - Did i miss something yesterday ?  whats this about a nutter on your doorstep?  

Sooty - Deffo sounds like your nesting  

Cleo - Glad alls ok hun and there looking after you so well - What a lovely MIL you have  

Shelley - Hope your ok hun - thanks again for yesterday - that choc cake was yummy  

Hi to everyone else hope yor all ok
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> Tricksy - loved si's updates on ********. Hope he wasn't typing one handed!!


oh no he needs both hands when he does that!!!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy - that's fabulous news - 9 is brilliant. It all seems to have gone so fast! Were you on the SP? Here's lots of love for the love laboratory tonight!

Sunnie -well done PUPO lady. I hope you are signed off work for at least a week?

Cleo - I'm glad you are out of hospital now.

Sorry that we didn't make it. DH and I are having a few problems coping with life etc and so we were arguing and crying quite a lot of the weekend. And as it was his mum's b'day we decided it was better all round if we stayed with her. Dh and I are not really sure where we are heading. We talked very sensibly and calmy about the fact we don;t seem to be in love anymore - we are like brother and sister in every way (including the bedroom). We are sure it's because of the disappointments over the last few years and I can;t see it changing if we don;t have children (everything we have worked for). He wants me to have counselling as many people have said how much I have changed. But it's only at home which, as it's on an Army base where lots of ladies my age have toddlers and babies, and my friend opposite is 20 weeks from her 5th ICSI, everything gives me constant reminders of what I have lost (i.e. don;t have). No wonder I am depressed and stressed. But at work it's different - I am valued, highly regarded and not pitied. In fact I went out with a mix of colleagues last week - and 2 men told me how absolutely gorgeous and sexy I was (words I don;t ever hear from DH) - on the inside I don;t feel I'm a woman, and on the outside I do, and it's such an ego boost. I have taken up running with one of them in an effort to loose cellulite, get away from my desk and generally feel better about myself. Last Fri I ran for 20 mins without stopping and 5 miles took me 50 mins. Today I ran for 35 mins without stopping and the 5 miles took 2 minutes less. Sorry for the me post but I don;t know where else to turn.
Loui x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Little Mo said:


>


Typing you dirty minded Minx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Loui    Honey, you are so brave to be so honest and i want to let you know you are not the only one who has had the whole infertility thing affect their relationship.  Its really difficult cos it changes us all so much and you always find yourself saying "when we have a baby....."  have you and DH thought about joint counselling rather than him just suggesting that you go alone?  Its a real ego boost when someone else tells you how fabulous and sexy you are, and can remind you how things were before all the problems , have you told DH about how he never compliments you anymore?  I hope you are able to sort things out so you are both happy, and if you ever need someone to talk to you know where i am xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - half of the battle is accepting that there is a problem and that is the first step towards sorting it out. I agree that coucelling will probably help. both alone and together. It is nice when other people pay you compliments, you work with red blooded males and its nice that you get attention. Try and keep your head together hun and remember we are always her for you, whatever you decide to do


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just been sent a picture of my cousins baby - oh my god he is tiny, his nappy drowns him!


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

loui really hope you sort things out. you have been through so much  

piepig hope the little baby is ok. They sure are little fighters

Tricksy and lisa hope your dh's are both feeling better soon. 

kittyx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui - so sorry to hear you're going through the mill again. As the others say, you're not alone in things affecting your relationship. We've been through many patches like that, and still are to some extent, but we still talk to each other about how we're feeling and that gets us through. 

Well done on the running, I don't think I'd be able to run that far, let alone in that time. 

Tricksy/Julia - I had some v strange impressions of where Si went on ******** from after those messages     

Debs - glad the baby seems to be ok for that age. 

Kitty - how has work been this week? I hope your friend is being a bit more sensitive.

Lisa - I hope dh's scan comes out ok tomorrow.

Tricksy - same with your dh. And also loads of   for lots of action in the lab of love tonight. 

The coffee shop is almost ours, we have the draft lease and all the amendments have been agreed but the vendors sols have been sat on it too long. We spent some time up there over teh weekend, mostly dh who worked a shift there, so it's all still happening, just not quickly. Dh only has 2 shifts left at work so will be twiddling thumbs at this rate.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Terry has just rung..... all 9 have fertilised     over the flipping moon is an understatement. We are on for blastocyst transfer on Saturday     he is going to ring us on Thursday to let us know how they are doing    

Well I slept for goodness knows how many hours yesterday afternoon/evening/overnight and woke up this morning feeling great   I'm going to the hospital with Si for him to have his chest xray, will be back later  

Cath - great news that the coffee shop is going through, hope that we are going to have an invite to the grand opening  

ok gotta go, loads and loads of love to everyone 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Tricksy - hope you are still resting and hopefully feeling less sore. Poor DH, hope the GP finds how to sort him out, he's been unwell for too long   Enjoy the Terminator  , DH and me were thinking of going to that sometime.

JUST SAW YOUR MESSAGE - What a brill result, I'm so happy for you!!! Everything is going so well this time      PUPO soon!

Sunny - congratulations on being PUPO   Hope the 2ww goes rather easily.

Lisa - hope the GP can suggest anything for your sickness   or else natural remedies? Poor DH, keeping everything crossed for his liver, is he's check this Sunday?

Cathie - hope you managed to escape early from work. It's so exciting that the shop is yours soon!

Em - hope you're not still cross with me ...

Debs - glad your cousin's baby seems to be doing well, how scary.

Cleo -   what a worry for you and DH to be classes as risk, but you are being monitored so well by the hospital and baby is doing fine so you are in safe hands. Hope you don't need to go back soon. I'm with Cath about BL goes up when you're tested for a stressing thing, I have extremely low BL (90/60) but it's always higher when checked before D&C and such times. Hope the meds keep it under control.

Loui -    as others said it's so understandable that you and DH are struggling with the IF issues and that it affects you to be surrounded by mums and babies, it's so hard. We are here for you   and if you feel it's the right thing maybe you could indeed have both individual and couple counselling, so that you both have support at this difficult time? Good thing you took up running, I run and it's such a boost when you are stressed / depressed.

Julia - enjoy France, hope the weather will be nice  

Kitty - hope your friend at work is not giving you grief.

Rivka x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy that is fantastic hun i'm so pleased for you.That is just great news  

Sunnie hope you are still taking it easy and feeling ok xxxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Tricksy thats FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Tricksy -     That's fab news honey, bet you're over the moon. Hope your DH gets on ok today at the hospital. Roll on Saturday!!! 

Sunnie - hello PUPO lady, hope you're taking it easy and resting losts.  Have got everything crossed for you x

Loui -       I'm so sorry you & DH are going through difficult times, think we have all had times with our DHs when things haven't been so good.  I think it's really important for you to be open and honest about your feelings with each other and to keep talking about things.  It's difficult at times to think about what the partner is going through (either on the male or female side) as the whole process seems to take over our lives.  Do try counselling honey, it's worth giving it a go. Thinking of you both and sending you lots of        

Piepig - gosh that must be so scary for your cousin, hope the little fella is doing ok x

Lots of love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - fab news hun!!!!!! So pleased for you! What a busy nigh n the lab they had, dirty b*ggers!!!

Loui -      ts so hard hun. I hope you can work through this.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

SW office called to cancel our SW meeting tomorrow   Not that I was so looking forward to talking to her about last m/c and other unpleasant topics, but I was hoping it means things are moving forward. Bugger. They say she'll hopefully come next week, will let us know. Sorry - rant over.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home................................ 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=197082.new#new


----------

